# (IR) 3rd IR, Turn 5 (thread 3)



## Edena_of_Neith

Edena here.

  Turn 5 continues, but is suspended for the moment.

  During this suspension, I need the following:

  - You must not e-mail me, for any reason
  - You must not reply to my e-mails to you

  I have a large number of e-mails to reply to, you see, and to make Rulings on, and I am way behind you

  - You must not post questions to me on the board

  I cannot answer them

  I must answer the questions that have already been posted in the last thread


----------



## Mr. Draco

Gotcha!  No problem.

[edit]- Darkness, if you could close the interlude thread i created, it would be great, as there is no further need for it.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

There I was, not reading the boards and sending an email which I spent 30 minutes typing...sorry...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Since the ruling was passed by Edena already, we will be making 50 simulacrums of Hellmaster Phibrizzo, instead of 10.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Sorry guys but I have been spending over half of my power level on magical research from the first turn, and I lost some battles because of it, and now I get help from some other factions! Not to mention I am able to use 10th and 11th level magic on Toril, and have descendants of Netherese on my side!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

And it seems that my full force WASN`T decimated, I had reserves in Plane of Shadow and Toril.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Great!*

Terry's back! Great I'm gonna stay up late tonight cause I want my answers! Hehehe, take your time m8! Hope you had a good nights rest. 
Were all anxious about the rulings and the replies. Don't be hasty about them, just take the time. I guess we rather all wait another hour or 2 and get decent responses in nice full format instead of quit and rash answers just to get it all done.


----------



## Serpenteye

It's alright, Melkor. We all recieved freebies last turn and this turn. Maudlin, William and me and Draco all got more for free than you did.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Serpenteye: True, if he had the outside help he needed, i say let him have 10th level magic.


----------



## Spoof

Actuall I was able to account for all of my PL last turn, and didi not get any free, or extra reserves.  AS for the turn it will continue 

*Cackle! *

Edena it is 5:15 here and I will be off the computer for the next hour or so.  I will catch back up then... Time to go home.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Welcome back, big E*

You know my intention - To smack down on Alzem.  You also know my capabilities - I Graft Weapon'ed the True Staff to my hand a long time ago.  He's not taking it away.  And I CERTAINLY think I can deal with his little soul-ripping gaze.

Anyhoo, that's what we've been arguing about in your abscence.  Looks like a grand PC royal rumble.  So that should probably be the next thing you work on after your mass-e-mail-reply.


----------



## Mr. Draco

I'd like to take this lull in the turn to give Edena a big congratulations on the way he's handled the IR so far.  Good job, and keep up the good work!


----------



## kaboom

You are screwed, Anabstercorian. There are about 40 PL of NPCs against you.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Ah, yes, BUT!*

No one has more ranks in Running Away than I do!


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kaboom, actually, as of the last notice, Anab was trapped in St. Cuthbert's realm, and Alzem and all the NPCs were at a showdown with Acererak, who was trapped there and couldn't escape due to Kalanyr's magic.


----------



## Darkness

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *
> [edit]- Darkness, if you could close the interlude thread i created, it would be great, as there is no further need for it. *



Done.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Darkness, Thanks!


----------



## Maudlin

I'm also a little confused as to the situation 

AFAIK, Anabstercorian and Acererak allied alliteratingly and took the fight to Alzem... that's a combined PL of 49. It's easy enough to keep the fight fair, after that. Spells cast to divert any teleports into the area, or attacking in a place where the rest of the world doesn't instantly know about it... standard precautions. We aren't fumbling debutantes here, bubba 

I'm also quite sure Alzem can't just decide to teleport off Anabstercorian to where he's harmless, so I can't quite respond until that's ruled upon. Same thing about becoming 50% of a deity.

The aim isn't to kill or destroy, anyway, only to humiliate and maybe pour some tar in his feathers


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Just tar and feather?*

I was hoping to kill him.  I mean, it's not like they can't True Res him later, right?  No biggie.


----------



## dagger

Just to make things clear I am sending the following NPCs to help Alzem.




Keoghtom (demipower) PL 5 
Murlynd (demipower) with two 2 .45 caliber pistols,  PL 5 
Olinstaad Corond, Kingdom of Ulek WITH Axe of the Dwarvish Lords(NPC, dwarf, ) PL 21


----------



## Maudlin

Well, alright, we'll kill him, but not so it'll leave scars.

Kalanyr - Maybe you're expecting too much of 10th level magic. You can throw devastating catastrophes, change the alignment of all of your people, take them into pocket dimensions on flying mountains, etc... Know anyone else who could do that?

You've been adding the '10th level' adjective to just about everything lately. It's a higher level of spellcasting, not a new plane of existence, you know  A 4th level Death Ward can make you completely immune from a 9th level Wail of the Banshee... it makes perfect sense to me that some 9th level magic can defend against some 10th level effects. Find new and original ways to further your ends, you have a fantastic tool for it; not just "I attack, but with 10th level magic!" and expect to dominate because of that. 

This isn't criticism, just trying to help alleviate your apparent frustration.

As for the Fast Healing: 250, the dragons divided themselves equally, ya know. Could you point at the map where the evil people still have holdings? We have *no other way* of adding to our PL. Is that not a disadvantage?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Maudlin, you forget the arms races.  Also, should Acererak achieve apoethesis, he would get a guarenteed 20PL of undead each turn that attack/defend at +6/+6 base!


----------



## Mr. Draco

Serpenteye, check your email.  I've had another idea.


----------



## Maudlin

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Maudlin, you forget the arms races.  Also, should Acererak achieve apoethesis, he would get a guarenteed 20PL of undead each turn that attack/defend at +6/+6 base! *



I know, that'll be a bitch  I'm the exception though, and the PL to be gained by the arms races is rather insignificant next to that by industrial development... You gain, what, 50PL permanently for every 30 you allot each turn? Arms races can manage perhaps 10PL, total.


----------



## Mr. Draco

I think that the other reason Acererak has been marked for death is that if he achieves apoethesis, he would also, instantly, gain control over all undead on Oerth.

If it was just the 20PL/turn at +6/+6 i don't think everybody would be so hostile to the idea.

Because with the gaining control, you effectively wipe everbody else out of the Undead arms race.


----------



## Spoof

Right I expected you to try and kill me; if I was in your place I would also.  Also my plan is to take that silly little staff you have and either destroy it or take it from you forever.  Hey if it is grafted to your hand then we just cut off your hand, you can re-grow it later.  Also remember it was ME who stopped anything from leaving not you, this attack was unplanned by either party, any reinforcements in force really would have to come from elsewhere – i.e. allies.  And again do not forget the Angelic host sitting on your head, even if you are by some twist of fate able to beet me back killing me would be a miracle and well that would be my territory.


----------



## Maudlin

Unplanned? What, me and Mr. Moist were taking a stroll through the woods and we rolled you on our encounter table?  Acererak hasn't done something unplanned for a long, long time... Anyway, the point is moot until we hear from Edena.

There are far easier ways to escape than just teleporting, btw.

Edit- Mr. Draco, why would that upset you so? My rule over the children of the apotheosis would be entirely benevolent, I can assure it. They only seek a place for themselves, and I am their Messiah. Maybe you regret the loss of cheap slave-labor?


----------



## Kalanyr

I did not just say with 10th level magic. I have been lately but most of its sarcasm since the fleas on Melkor's dog's back put up more of a fight then 10th level magic. 10th level magic costs 50PL it should be worth it instead I would have been better of spending those 3 turns advancing my civilisation. Absolutely everyone has been using 10th level magic strength effects this turn, Red Goo is now 4/3 times as strong as 10th level magic and to top of that only bad guys will be using it and they are getting 10th level magic whoo-hoo! 

The simulcrums are ridiculous,the idea that Artifacts are 20 times stronger than 10th level magic is also quiet amusing. Since every bad guy has a secret weapon that is as powerful if not more so than 10th level magic. It was a new plane of existance when Forrester was the primary wielder with his departures its really not that effective on top of this teleport effect is pointless bad guys can become Red Goo and cover most of the globe. Alignment change of my own Power is hardly impressive since I could have just played them as good-aligned.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kalanyr, the artifacts were created with 11th level magic i believe.  That should help explain them a little.  The red goo has downsides, most likely serious downsides that we just haven't heard about yet.  I agree with you about the simulcrums.  Regarding the gooform, look at Rhialto's total PL at the start of this turn.  89.  With that kind of a PL, he has no real power, so, naturally, to keep things interesting, he needed some way to keep up.

Look at it this way Kalanyr, if you want an all-powerful superweapon, convince Gnomeworks to give you atom bombs.  If you want the universe's second best swiss-army knife (the best being 11th level magic), then take 10th level magic.

Maudlin- It's just the thought of the undead in the Union of Oerth suddenely turning and rampaging through our land that annoys me.


----------



## Darkness

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *If it was just the 20PL/turn at +6/+6 i don't think everybody would be so hostile to the idea.
> 
> Because with the gaining control, you effectively wipe everbody else out of the Undead arms race. *



Myself, I could care less about losing some undead. Now, Acererak gaining 20 PL/turn at +6/+6, OTOH:


----------



## Maudlin

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Maudlin- It's just the thought of the undead in the Union of Oerth suddenely turning and rampaging through our land that annoys me. *



Well, maybe that was a thought for BEFORE you stabbed one of the most powerful remaining Necromancers in the multiverse in the back, eh? 

Of course, should the Union leadership be delivered unto me in a sufficiently humiliating and entertaining fashion, there is no need for the populace or the sovereignity of the Union to suffer.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Actually, it was.  We had hoped to wipe out enough of your forces to make gaining apoethesis impossible, or at least take a long time (i.e.- 5 turns or so).

Hey! this is my 300th post!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Kalanyr, you remember that you have +2/+2 bonus and ability to invoke a catastrophe once a turn? It seems quite much to me.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Mr. Draco and Serpenteye care more about losing their undead if I recall, since their undead half-gem dragon mutated trolls...20 PL 6/6 shouldn't be bad if you can consider that it is really only the best in the short term.  (Aka before raising your technology)


----------



## Spoof

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *Unplanned? What, me and Mr. Moist were taking a stroll through the woods and we rolled you on our encounter table?  Acererak hasn't done something unplanned for a long, long time... Anyway, the point is moot until we hear from Edena.
> 
> There are far easier ways to escape than just teleporting, btw.
> 
> *




Right, I am sure that this was also planned for how long now?  And I would have come to an area that you were raiding with a skirt tucked between my legs  

But you are right untill Edena rules then nothing else can really happen, but at the house I am on a 56k modem so it makes it harder to stay abreast of things at night. <SIGH>

Also with tenth level magic why can you not just make yourself immune to magic 9th level and lower, look at the rashaka immune to spells of less than 9th level - bless i believe, wo with thenth immune to spells 9th level and lower, and make the character a holy terror


----------



## Kalanyr

Well if Artifacts count as 11th level magic that makes sense at least.

Rhialto I don't mind his PL 89 does need help, its the fact that the Mindset allowing one to assume gooform is available to absolutely anyone of evil alignment, Melkor,Acererak, (PL Between them 500-ish 3x mine) etc that  annoys me. 

 As far as I can ascertain 10th level magic is a complete housecleaner not a swiss army knife, the most constructive things I have done with 10th level magic is clean up everyone elses mess. OTOH when Melkor obtains it I will be able to sit back and watch him make super killing machines beyond my wildest dreams with only the simplest of ideas and those he targets probably won't make PL off of it.

I feel like a depressed Janitor not a Power!


----------



## Darkness

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr, you remember that you have ... ability to invoke a catastrophe once a turn? *



Kalanyr, I hope you use this soon!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Melkor, Acererak, etc... total 500 PL x3 against one player, well of course!  Nothing personal Kalanyr, but you can't expect one player to be as strong as 3 at this (relatively early) stage of the game.  And Serpenteye/Mr. Draco has just about as much PL as them anyways.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kalanyr, I have an idea along the lines of what darkness said.  Why don't you target Acererak solely with the full might of your 10th level catastrophe in the form of holy fire!  That should put a major bump in his abilities to fight and gain apoethesis.  Plus right now you know exactly where he is!


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- I am changing my prior catastrophe since it has yet to be invoked to Mr Draco's suggestion

Melkor
+2/+2? Do go through the Attack/Defense listing and note most of the bad guys are +3/+3 (+4/+4 after the goop revelation) or more ie better than me anyway.

Sollir you're missing the point its not that they have 3X my power despite their being two of them its that they can teleport around the globe at will as per 10th level magic with that 500 PL that is annoying.


----------



## Darkness

YAY!!

Then I hope to _see the effects_ soon.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Hmm, here's some food for thought: I wonder if you could create a catastrophe of calm targeting the Red goo?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ (what you find important)*

The following very long article are my replies, comments, and rulings on your Posts.

  Posted:

  50? Thats, *counts* 250PL of simulcrums. OMG O_O WOW! 
  This is not a complaint post. 
  I am not complaining. 
  I'd just like it to be public knowledge that i will now spend even more time trying to find a way to gain PLs in response to the Simulcrum arms race.

  REPLY:

  All Powers may create 10 simulacrums of any ONE NPC.  
  Or, they may create 10 simulacrums of their PC.
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye may each create these 10 simulacrums.

  Kaboom is an exception:  he may create 50 simulacrums of any one NPC or his PC.
  Sollir is an exception:  he may create 50 simulacrums of any one NPC or his PC.

  The PL of the simulacrums is 1/2 the PL of the PC or NPC, without any items, rounded down.

  This may be done each and every Turn.
  The PL stacks from Turn to Turn.

  - - -

  Posted

  Hazen will ask monks and gods of peaceful deities try to extend feelings of peace. We shall attempt to counter the hateful emotions in the Flanaess and elsewhere. 
  This discovery is shared with everyone. We will attempt to contain the Red Goo as much as possible. 
  Additionally, I will try to create as much peace and calm in my area as possible. We need to teach people to maintain calm. I even set up meditation classes if needed. 
  Also, I know Oerth has a Weave now. How is this new Weave being impacted by the Blood Wastes. Might it be possible to influence the Weave to help contain the Red Goo. 
  Kaboom, you are a Chosen of Mystra and perhaps the best person besides Kalanyr to pursue this. 
  Kalanyr: Check my idea where Acererak is. It is logical.

  REPLY:  

  This effort to create positive feelings is slowing down the metamorphosing of the races in the Kevellond League.
  It is slowing down the effects of the Red Goo.
  The Red Goo is not affecting the Magic of Oerth in general.
  The Red Goo cannot be contained by anything short of 10th level magic (indeed, 10th level magic is the reason the Blood Waste is not expanding.)
  It cannot be gotten rid of without 11th level magic.
  However, small amounts of it may be ended by 10th level magic - local ponds and lakes of it, and veins of it coming from the Underdark to the surface, may be destroyed.

  I would like to repeat an earlier ruling.
  All powers except Alzem, due to this metamophosing of their races, visible or not visible, gain + 1 / + 1 Attack/Defense to their rolls.
  This is in addition to the bonuses your Power receives for having a Red Goo rating of 4 or 5.

  - - -

  Posted

  What! No! on the contrary. We have been moving all our red goo and blood steel to an isolated location. Contact with the stuff is minimized. As of this moment our rating is 1 (if possible 0).

  REPLY:  

  My ruling stands.  
  The Union of Oerth had a Red Goo rating of 4 on Turn 5.                                                                                    

  - - -

  Posted:         

  Edena, are Shade not getting stronger because of Red Goo?

  REPLY:

  I am reversing myself.
  The Shade are getting stronger because of the Red Goo.
  They gain the + 1 / + 1 Attack/Defense.
  They are most certainly not suffering any ill effects from the Red Goo.

  - - -

  Posted:

  Ok, let me start here because I have just returned from school to skim over the 2nd thread, I haven't read the first yet. 

  Silver Phase will ASSIST the Oerth Alliance in any way he can!! 
  If he is holding anything of theirs it is NOT by his doing!! 
  I could not defend myself because I WAS AT SCHOOL!! 
  I have lost 2 NPC's and am fairly irrate. 
  So bear with me because I have totally flipped out and need to tell people some things, Edena I have sent you an e-mail. 
  I haven't been here for any of this turn of the IR so far and this is the first I have seen so let me say this...... 

  SILVER PHASE WILL HELP THE OERTH ALLIANCE, IN ANY WAY HE CAN!!!

  REPLY:

  Due to the worldwide nature of the IR, it is difficult for me to be online sometimes when you are online, and vice versa.
  Even if I stayed online, working on only the IR, 8 hours a day, everyday, this would be the case.
  Do not panic if you see a lot has happened.
  When you are not online, I do not have a tendency to destroy your Power.
  In your case, Festy Dog, you were set up, but everyone quickly realized that - it was blatantly obvious, and no harm came to your Power.
  The loss of 2 NPCs was easily rectified.

  Relax.
  Why, look at me.
  I have (literally) 100 pages of posts to go through here, and I am replying to them all.
  Then I must go through over 100 e-mails, and reply to them all.
  Am I panicking?
  No.

  - - -

  Posted:

  We will destroy our Red Goo and red steel.

  REPLY:

  This will change your Red Goo rating on Turn 6.
  It is too late to alter your Rating for Turn 5.
  However, it does slow down the metamorphosis in your Power, and the rate of increase in the number of veins coming to the surface from the Underdark slows way down.
  The number of veins continues to increase, but now only slowly, not quickly.

  - - -

  Posted

  The Tharquish Empire (PL 25) announces it is joining the Union of Oerth as an ally. 
  From here on out, it is under the control of Mr Draco and Serpenteye. 
  The Tharquish Empire is on the map, to the west of Ishtarland (which it borders) and Lyrn. 
  The emissaries of the Union of Oerth have been busy, and their efforts have not been in vain.

  REPLY:  

  I posted this, and I post it again here.
  It should be a matter of concerning to Uvenelie and Kalanyr, that Mr Draco and Serpenteye now control the westernmost nation of Oerik.

  - - -

  Posted

  *sigh of relief* 

  My red goo rating is 1. And from what i've heard all research material etc. that my ppl possess will be destroyed by the most effective means available. 
  And yes I'll wish my NPC's back, thx. 
  I'm sorry but I am having serious assessment at school this week and next so I'm having some difficulty keeping up. As far as I know my place has been messed up with red goo so I'll attempt to fix up what I can. 
  I'm really sorry but rping is a bit beyond me right now. 
  Edena, this turn crept up on me and I forgot to get my template to you. Do you still want it?

  REPLY:

  There is no need to apologize.
  You are not committing any crime!
  Most people in the IR are having trouble posting.
  Real Life does that to us all (including me.)
  I hope you can overcome the obstacles at school.  Good luck there.

  As for destroying your research equipment on the Red Goo, and destroying the Red Goo, it has the effect of slowing down the metamorphosis of your people.
  The rate of increase in the number of Red Goo veins coming to the borders of your Power from the Underdark slows way down (although the number of veins continues to slowly increase, the rate of increase has slowed way down.)

  - - -

  Posted:                                                                                                             

  I believe positive emotions - such as love and compassion -- may be able to contain the Red Goo and help counter the growing evil in the world. 
  Prayers are said for the dead. Massive religious rallies of tolerant and loving faiths are held.
  Meditation classes are set up. Efforts are made to create a sense of calm to counter the growing evil in the world and the Red Goo. 
  I consult with the Angels of Hope Island, the UC of Toril, and the Eternal Empire of Toril for advice in this matter. 
  An effort is made to try to determine how to block or deflect a Red Goo attack. 
  I urge worldwide destruction of all Red Goo and Red Steel. 
  Lord Kalanyr is contacted for advice in how to help people overcome dark urges. 
  Festy Dog: No problem. It seemed completely illogical for you to take people's treasuries. 
  I think we need to solve the Blood Waste problem SOON.

  REPLY:

  I have previously stated that positive emotions lessen the effect of the Red Goo.
  But the metamorphosis does continue ... it is slowed down, but not stopped.
  I think William, that you know what the Angels would say.
  The United Commonwealth is run by Forrester - he must speak for them.
  The Eternal Empire has nothing to say:  they do not even know what you are talking about, when you mention Red Goo.

  A concerted effort to destroy all the Red Goo outside of the Blood Waste, using 10th level magic, would succeed.
  However, every Power would have to totally forsake it's research into Red Steel, destroy all it's Red Steel, and totally cooperate with the other Powers in this destruction.
  If even a single Power decided to continue secret research of Red Goo, the effort would fail.

  If it succeeded ... well, that would have a major effect.
  What that effect would be, I will not say, for a worldwide destruction of Red Goo has not been attempted.

  - - -

   Posted

  I am changing one of my rulings. 

  Anabstercorian fails to enthrall Iggwilv with the Dictum because Iggwilv is run by Kalanyr, and Kalanyr has 10th level magic. 
  However, for all the rest of you with only 9th level magic and below, the Dictum is another matter.

  REPLY:

  I wish to emphasize something here.
  Anabstercorian has worked long and hard with his Dictum project.
  Because he has, he can take over your NPCs at will.
  Only those NPCs run by Powers with 10th level magic are safe.

  If you have a problem with this, then please kill Anabstercorian.
  Then, there will not be any more problem.                                                                                             

  - - -

  Posted

  William, Forrester must choose to allow your emissaries through the Border Guard of Realmspace. 
  Nobody, not even you who have been friendly to the Torilians, may come and go to Realmspace without Forrester's express permission. 
  Only the Eternal Empire can, and in their weakened state they dare not send any more force to Oerth, or anywhere else. 
  So, Forrester, do you allow William's emissary in?

  REPLY:

  I wish to emphasize my own post.
  Forrester says if you get in.  He also says if you may leave, once you are in.
  Forrester is God, as far as the Border Guard of Realmspace is concerned.
  The Angels now protecting Realmspace, will not go against Forrester unless he commits some sort of profound act of evil.                     

  - - -

  Posted

  The red goo is powered by bad feelings and mental states, eh? If the red goo itself has these emotions, we will try to deal with the goo as an intelligent entity. 
  The scene: A adamantium bathtub, filled halfway with a thick red liquid, is laying on top of a reclining couch. Beside the couch a balding elderly gentleman with a cigar in one hand and a notepad in the other is sitting in a chair. "Now", the old man says, "tell me about your father. Do you hate heem?" 

  REPLY:

  Although there was humor in this post, there was no humor in my response.
  Here was my response to this Post:

   Uvenelei, the result is not funny or humorous. 
  When you attempt this, you get a result. 
  You feel hazy emotion directed at you from the Red Goo, and see hazy outlines in it. 
  When Kalanyr (inevitably) helps you with his 10th level magic, you feel and see more clearly. 
  There are faces pressed against the edge of the Red Goo. 
  Faces, in pain and in fury. 
  They are faces fair and foul, of elf and man and orc, of all those who fell in the great battle. 
  You are looking at souls. 
  Souls that are trapped in a prison, and who want out, and cannot get out. 
  They are bound in some way. And yet, you sense that the binding is a part of their (the souls and spirits) own making. 
  They hate you. 
  They hate you so badly that you can feel it as a physical blow. 
  They hate because they are imprisoned, and you are free. 
  They hate because they are in pain, and you are not. 
  They want out, and they are struggling desperately to get out, and can't.

  - - -

  Posted

  Hi, I mixed up the day. I am sorry, I am sorry. 

  Unfortunaly, I don't have time to join now, since I must attend my sister's wedding, and it is all over later this night. 
  I finally e-mailed draft of my template to Edena. 
  Ok, now you can all kick me.

  REPLY:

  There is no need to apologize, Zelda.
  Welcome back to the IR!
  I hope your sister's wedding is great, and that she finds joy and happiness in her marriage.                                                                                          

  - - -

  Posted

  Compliments of Anabstercorian, the people of the northern Flanaess are experiencing something new and awful. 
  Radiation sickness. 
  (rest of my own article deleted)

  REPLY:

  Radiation sickness is easily cured with 10th level magic.
  Powerful clerical healing spells of 6th level and higher will also stop it.
  Cure Disease, and clerical healing spells of 5th level and below, will not help at all.

  - - -

  Posted:

  If possible, the Kevellond League tries to create a new clerical/druidical spell: Remove Radiation Sickness. Also, maybe Detect Radiation.
  It is possible to research new spells. Possibly it is on a level similar to cure disease. If so, it should help the problems. 
  Kalanyr: 
  See if you can help with this problem. A little good will is necessary to fight this evil (and the red goo.) 
  Zelda: No problem. 
  Everyone: See if you can redirect wind patterns to keep the fallout out of your areas. 
  I suggest we try to identify the hardest hit areas and keep people away from them.

  REPLY:

  You are able to successfully research and create the spells Detect Radiation and Detect Radiation Sickness.
  However, your efforts to create the spell Cure/Remove Radiation Sickness fail.
  At least, so far your efforts have failed.

  Altering the wind patterns is possible only with 10th level magic, although a Wish spell will redirect the winds away from a local area (to the detriment of a neighbor.)
  Lesser spells are not powerful enough to affect the upper level winds on a continental basis, and in any case the radiation is largely invisible - even the radioactive dust is often hard to see until it is close at hand, for it has now dissipated.
  If you alter the upper level winds with 10th level magic, you will most certainly redirect the radiation - probably so that it hits another unfortunate place that otherwise would not have gotten it.

  - - -

  Posted

  Does flooding the goo with positive energy (from healing and resurrection spells or from turning attempts/priestly channeling) do anything? Does Red Steel have a similar response/'mindset'? Can the souls of the goo be calmed, either through magic or therapy?

  I ruled in this, and will repeat my ruling:

  Yes, it has an immediate calming effect.
  High level healing spells will cause small amounts of the Red Goo to vanish, and the souls to be freed.
  Resurrection and other powerful spells will dissipate a fair quantity of the stuff, and release the imprisoned souls.
  9th level magic will destroy Red Goo on the level of a puddle's worth per 9th level spell cast.
  10th level magic will destroy the Red Goo on the level of a pond's worth per 10th level spell cast.
  When the Red Goo is destroyed, the imprisoned souls joyfully fly off to freedom in the afterlife.      

  - - -

  Posted:

  Iggwilv is ressurected from the Goo with 10th level magic (Keraptis shouldn't have been effected being in a pocket dimension) . All who request I raise NPC's have their requests granted. 
  What changes happened to the Drow/Yuan-ti/Undead/Humanoids exposed to Red Goo? All our Red Goo & steel is disposed of consider our Red Goo and rating to be 0. 
  I do what I can to remove the radiation and cure its sickness. 
  I also start a church of Ellisterae with Kalanyr the Redeemer as a demigod below her (I attempt to spread this as far as possible).I'll make liberal use of 10th level magic to perform miracles to aid the process. 
  Did my emissaries to any of the good-aligned powers of the new continent gain me any allies?
  Kalanyr will be simulcramed 10 times (thats 10 simulcra a turn limit right not 10 an NPC/PC?) 
  Also how did my Tarrasque (what effects did the Red Goo have on it?) experiment work since everyone else has invincible monsters they may as well find out about mine.

  REPLY:

  It is well for the other Powers that someone with 10th level magic is so freely helping them.
  Otherwise, thousands who are now alive, would have died from radiation sickness.

  The drow, faerie, unseelie, and monsters have not yet been metamorphosed (although they still gain the + 1 / + 1).
  They are innately magical, and more resistant to the effects of the Red Goo.
  The Second Touch will have to occur before they receive the first noticeable effects.
  Kalanyr is not yet a God, but most certainly is walking the path taking before him by the God-Emperor.
  The people of AnaKeris refuse to ally with anyone, but they are friendly to everyone who is friendly with them.
  There are no other good aligned powers to be found on Oerth - they are all taken, as it were.
  The tarrasque gains the + 1 / + 1 I spoke of, but is so far otherwise unaffected by the Red Goo.

  - - -

  Posted

  I will look into the red goo souls see if any of them are reasonable and sane, if so I'll see what I can do about freeing them or easing their pain. However none of the goo is brought into my land. 
  My suggestion for reducing red goo: Worship Freedom and Elisterae and good aligned dieties.
  Think happy thoughts and don't use Red Goo as a weapon of war. 
  My catastrophe for this turn is called off. 

  REPLY:

  They are not reasonable or sane.
  They are in too much pain to be reasonable or sane, although their pain can be briefly lessened by lesser healing magic.
  Only by destroying the Red Goo can true peace be given to them.
  The same applies to Red Steel.

  - - -

  Posted

  OOC- 
  Also I nominate myself for the following: 

  Official Janitor of the IR 
  The only constuctive things I do are clean up mess made by other people. All my attacks so far have made those I attack stronger and my posts have the highest "totally ignored by the moderator" rate in the IR. Yes, I have been counting. Do I sound bitter? Heh big surprise since I am. I'm having fun and am not leaving but the above is really getting on my nerves.

  REPLY:

  I will see what I can do to pay more attention to your Posts, Kalanyr.
  My regrets on this matter.

  - - -

  Posted:

  Since I am offline so much during the week William has complete control of my available forces when I am offline. May they be more useful for him than they are for me.

  REPLY:

  I have seen this done a lot in the IR so far.
  This kind of thing must arbitrated on a case by case basis.
  For instance, Melkor gave me, the Moderator, the Shade to play (for the 3rd consecutive time) when the Action Turn began.
  This time, I have refused to do anything with them.  Unlike the last two times, in which I had them actively attack.

  - - -

  Posted:

  OT 

  Edena, my e-mail didn't get through to you for some reason, rebounded back to my box. I resended it, hope you get, if you care, but I have to start going now.

  REPLY:

  Don't worry.  
  I have all the Templates.
  My Server was almost certainly the problem.

  - - -                                                                             

  Posted

   I too, seeing as I go to the same school as Kal, will leave William in control of Silver Phase's forces unless I specifically say they're going to do something, etc. 
  Edena - did you get that e-mail?

  REPLY:  

  I reserve the right to deny William (or anyone else) the right to play your Power while you are absent.
  I reserve this right to protect the IR.

  - - -

  Posted

  Could you email me about my Monster Arms Race plan I wish to know how it went. Did you get my other emails from about an hour ago? 
  Wizards, Sorcerors,Clerics, Bards and Holy Liberators will be sent out wielding the enormous power of 10th level magic to heal the sick and injured across the land in the name of Freedom,Elisterae and Kalanyr and to spread the word of peace,to speak of removing the Red Steel and feelings of hatred and suffering and domination. These preachers will come from every race under my control if they come under danger they will disappear using 10th level magic or harmlessly incapacitate the defender (10th level Sleep,Hold Monster,Charm,Etc) if countries refuse them entry they will simply teleport inside the borders and preach (I'm CG so saying its the Law really isn't going to stop me, those of you who wish to try ) disappearing from or harmlessly incapacitating authority figures who try to hinder them. These emisaries will have 10th level Charisma of the Great Wyrm,Wisdom of the Solar,Intelligence of the (Dunno,can't think of a good example) buffing spells available to tem.

  EVERYONE PLEASE READ THE ABOVE

  REPLY:

  I have the e-mails, but have not had time to respond.
  I will be working on the e-mails this evening.

  What Kalanyr is doing above is not minor.
  His people are entering the known areas of every Power in the IR.
  They are bringing messages of goodwill, of joy, of the Light.
  They are also speaking out against the Red Goo and Red Steel.

  I WISH TO KNOW HOW YOUR POWERS ARE REACTING TO WHAT KALANYR IS DOING.

  - - -

  Posted:

  Demmit... 

  Just missed Edena.... You send me a mainl last night that you missed my earlier mails... I send my email yesterday again.. and sent it double..... And I NEED those answers and you NEED to know what I told youI was doing/researching busy with!! 
  Edena you also didn't post what the red goo is having for a effect on my Formians (I prefer that you mail it to me since noone can know what it does to me since noone has formians equipped with red steel.). 
  Those project I mailed you are getting TOP priority. 
  I'm also sending out subterrenean scouts to find all these rumored udnerground bases.... 
  And I'm still killing ANYONE who isn't hive mind linked. So everyone creature that's alive from bugs to umberhulks that aren't hiveminded are whacked. This is MY house VERY cool turn  Hehe and yeah we were scared of Ace  
  btw I'm sending all my undead.. AWAY to the surface, there they are rounded up in a field and a few newly enhanced spelljamemrs come over and blow them to bits! 
  Away with the undead!!!

  REPLY:

  As you can see, Forsaken One has destroyed all his undead.
  As you can see, Forsaken One's formians kill all creatures they encounter near where the Hive Cluster was.

  Forsaken One, I will answer your e-mails.
  I have suspended Turn 5 so that I may do so, before the IR runs away from me.

  - - -

  Posted

  Lord Baron Elvor of Ratik, in his typical role as self-proclaimed diplomat is taking contact in his allies again (you know who you are, I think). He has been working on behalf of barbarian kings and welcommed Ergoth, prince of Storm riders of Telchuria and his father's old adventuring companion talk about certain important matter in their alliance. Ergoth has promised to join any forces neccecery to stop this evil 'plague' of red goo from spreading more. They are in lack of magic to do anything about it themselves. 
  Druids and rangers of their lands are trying to find answers from their allies in nature and land itself, but to no avail this far. 
  People have become more warry of starangers passing their borders and those not bearing 'marks of friendship' are likely to be stopped by force. 
  Katha seems to have disappered somewhere again. Ratik is trying to find her, maybe Old One knows something she is not sharing. 
  (more when I have time, I really have to go now. Yep I haven't have time to read, but latest posts)

  - - -

  Don't worry about having to read all the posts.
  Reading all the posts is not required.
  Having a good time, is far more important.

  And your druids and rangers have found an ally, a powerful ally, in nature, Zelda.
  Refer to my e-mail to you on this matter.

  Because of your statements, your Red Goo rating is 0.
  However, the Suloise are not immune to the metamorphosing effects, for these come from the handling of Red Goo by many Powers on Turn 4.
  The human barbarians change in all the ways I have described.

  They become more intelligent (average 17.)
  They become more fair skinned, more pale.
  They become innured to pain.
  They begin to feel pain as a pleasurable sensation.

  - - -

  Posted

  If those emisaries encounter Red Goo they will release the souls. Does the Red Steel have these souls in it? if so they will be released too. They do so regardless of efforts made to stop them, those souls do not deserve that kind of pain and hatred despite their sins.

  EVERYONE READ THE ABOVE.  IT IS IMPORTANT.

  REPLY:

  I am betting most Powers will allow your emissaries to do this freely, Kalanyr.
  However, some Powers might not be so willing.
  And, of course, ANY of the Powers might or might not be conducting research and/or production concerning the Red Goo and Red Steel in their Secret Places.

  - - -

  Posted

  Bloody hell, that's it, I'm forswearing sleep. I monitor the thread for 6 hours, 8 posts. I go to sleep for 7 hours, 20 bloody pages of posts  W00t Anabstercorian!  Does your mother know you killed 5 million people tonight, young man? 
  Edena - If I look like I'm missing all the action, you're free to execute those plans I mailed you about. 
  Hmm, I came up with the simulacrum idea as well, but decided not to suggest it, because it would be sick  I'm sort of opposed to it right now too (even though I'd be among those with most to gain) because 1) it unfairly favours those with few high-PL NPCs over those with many low-PL, 2) the bounds are artificial... If anyone can make 50 or more, eventually others can learn to do the same, 3) it dwarfs any other means of gaining power. Kaboom gets 100/turn, I'd get 70/turn, etc... 
  By the same reasoning, I could pull my bodak trick again on your major civilian population centres and gain an exponential growth in PL (2, 4, 16, 256, 65536 > world). Phibrizzo could start Slaad-farming, etc.. This is an exercise in seeing how well D&D scales to massive proportions, and imho some bits just don't do it very well  

  In the Baklunish Empire the room temperature just dropped by several degrees. Darkness' courtiers breathe in fevered gasps as a deathly terror clenches their hearts. 
  A ghostly blue apparition of a bejeweled skull appears in the air before Darkness. 

  "I have kept aside from the world's events, but not ignorant of them, Lord Darkness. 
  It is refreshing to find one wise man among a world of fools. You are the only one with the vision to see. 
  I do not want to destroy this world. What would be the point? I mean to attain Apotheosis, and I am getting closer by the second. Once I have ascended, of what further interest is this one tiny, dying world to me, save for a haven to my Children? 
  I will take what I need from this world, take what I require! After that, it will be wise to not have bedded those who pestered me. By 'wise' I mean to say 'a state where one doesn't spend the rest of eternity in a soundless scream', of course. 
  My Children in your realm will of course be required to obey your wishes, and their power will be a hundredfold. 
  The deal is struck, Lord Darkness. Resist the weakness of your flaccid brethren of the Union of Earth in this, and you will see yourself exalted. I could not describe what will happen if you betray me, for you will be the one to invent the words for it." 
  The apparition winks out.

  REPLY:

  I had to go to bed, just as this was posted.
  Most unfortunate.
  I am sincerely interested in how Darkness responded - I am sure I will find a response below.
  I see that when I rped Acererak, when he slew the Wanderer, I rped him properly.

  Maudlin, I have played your Power in your absence, and your Power has laid perfectly quiet, following the course of action you described to me previously.
  Prior to this post of yours, nobody during Turn 5 has seen or heard from Acererak.

  I am going with the 10 simulacrums per turn.
  Kaboom and Sollir receive their 50, as stated.
  The imagination must not be surpressed.

  - - -

  Posted

  ' o Skoteinos posting under a different username... 

  Edena, 

  Which one of my NPC's (if any) were slain? Are there any losses due to my Red Goo factor (remember the precautions...)? 
  Two weeks have passed. Have I already found something with my scrying / spying? Could you please mail me about it? 
  A short message will be sent to Kessel: 

  "See, leader of the Lortmills, what that kind of weapons of destruction, and your "policy of peace" lead to...5 million men and women died. And now, because of some strange side effect, thousands more are diying in the northern empires...is this really what you want?"

  REPLY

  I will answer your e-mails when I can get to them, 'o Skoteinos.
  I am currently answering 150 Posts, and then must answer and rule on over 100 e-mails.
  This is why I have suspended Turn 5.
  It will remain suspended until I am done, for things are getting ahead of me.

  As for which of your NPCs were slain, it's on the boards (I cannot handle answering questions when I have already posted the answers to the boards ... I will be overwhelmed.)

  You have suffered no losses from the Red Goo, but you have suffered the effects of the Metamorphosing of your orcs (again, see the boards.)

  You know, as everyone now knows, that the Black Brotherhood can assume Gooform, becoming Red Goo, and that they can travel just about anywhere by travelling through a latticework of Red Goo veins that run through all the continental crust of Oerth.
  These veins are most evident in those Powers that have done the most experimenting with Red Goo and/or the creation of the most Red Steel.

  It is worth noting that Luna now has it's own latticework of Red Goo veins.
  A certain Power decided to go up there and conduct secret Red Goo / Red Steel research there, and this is the result.

  - - -

  Posted

  Omegium-Kinda hard for more to die since I cured them. 
  Posting this because when Edena sees things like this he tends to forget that I cured/stopped the xth disaster(s) of the turn. 
  A sending appears in front of Acereraks and delivers this message  "I hope you get disconnected from the Negative Material Plane! Those like you are responsible for the disasters of the last 5 months. Actually wait tell me again why I'm trying to stop you or any other evil power? Every attack I've made on someone who desires complete domination/destruction of the world has caused them to gain power or to poison half the planet. Therefore go with my blessings they will probably hinder you more than any attack I can make (and won't make you grow in power at least). Hmm I seem depressed today. Back to the topic now, You will never win I'll fight to the end in the name of Love and Freedom! " 

  Edit-What I put here, really doesn't belong.Better to Email the relevant person.

  REPLY

  What is said, is said.
  Kalanyr, if you feel like the Helpless Janitor, perhaps you won't feel so bad when you are spared, and several other Powers are all but obliterated on Turn 6.

  - - -

  Posted


  There is noone at all in my section of Ishtarland, nor should anyone at all (except maybe Forrester) be able to find them.Since they are all in a 10th level pocket dimension, except emisaries I send out. 
  Also my Gift to Alzem: I erect a mythal with powers of his choice over Hope Isle and make any requested changes to flora/fauna/climate of the Island. Alzem can email you with what he wants Edena and it will be done.

  REPLY:  

  Alzem, the Powers of a Mythal are staggering.
  To fully appreciate a Mythal, you need to download the supplement Cormanthor:  Empire of Elves (it's a free download off of the WOTC site) and read the Mythal section.
  There is no way my poor words can do justice to the incredible power of the Mythal.

  Let me try to explain, in brief, why you should download Cormanthor:  Empire of Elves:

  One of the MINOR effects of a Mythal can be that nobody, while they are within it's area of effect (which can be 4000 square miles) ages at all, but remains youthful and in the prime of life.
  Leaving the Mythal simply causes the aging process to resume, and it stops again when the person reenters the Mythal.

  - - -

  Posted

  Beyond swirling mist of time and place, through the darkness and complete oblivion only those of the undead can offer, belkow the surface of the dark world in a desolated cave floats a being before a swirling mist. The being watches the blood of the dying world spread slowly and the population's feeble attempt to stop it, it reaches out touching the swirling mist as if to caress the cheek of a young girl falling prey to the blood. it raises its voice as if to comfort the girl. 

  "Fear, angst, and horror fill ones heart." 
  "Blood flows, parasites dies." 
  "Hatred, Love and War." 
  "These are for Nothing." 
  "Death shall harvest the soul." 
  "Release thy life." 
  "Symptom fades." 
  "Nothing shall remain." 

  The Being closes its hand around the mist watching the girl perish. then it turns its attention to the rest of the images showing in the swirling mists.

  REPLY

  Hello, Zouron.
  You should have run Vecna, and not me.                                                                                           

  - - -

  Posted

  (Alzem's long post may be found in the thread.  For the sake of space, I will not place it here.  However, I have numerous replies to it.)

  REPLY:

  That is the reason I am running this IR in Turns.
  200 posts effective becomes the limit - otherwise, when I awoke today, I probably would have faced 400 or 500 posts, and not 150, to answer.
  Running the IR in Turns is the best answer I can come up with.

  Two Mythals cannot be placed over the same area.
  Therefore, either Kalanyr or Forrester must place the Mythal over Hope Isle.
  However, Mythals could be placed AROUND Hope Isle, in a defensive circle around the central Mythal.
  Mythals are very time-consuming, material consuming, and otherwise difficult spells to cast.
  Refer to Cormanthor:  Empire of Elves, for a detailed description of what a Mythal can do.
  Then, give me some idea of what the Mythal on Hope Isle can do, please.

  There is no Red Goo under Hope Isle.
  There is no latticework of Red Goo coming up to the surface of Hope Isle from the Underdark.
  There is no Red Goo in the deep bedrock below the ocean floor around Hope Isle.
  Hope Isle is completely free of the Red Goo, and it's derivative, Red Steel - UNLESS you state you take some of it there.
  If you do that, your Red Goo rating immediately jumps from 0 to 1.

  It is not possible to tell the gender of the Angels.
  Their faces could be either male or female.
  Their bodies cannot be discerned clearly.
  Their voices are ethereal, and could be either male or female.

  One of them speaks softly in answer to Alzem:

  We are here to protect the innocent.
  The coming of the Red Death is imminent.

  The people of Oerth hide from each other.
  Their magic cannot hide them from the Red Death.

  The Angel looks at Alzem solemnly, then resume's it's vigil.
  It does not speak again.

  Destroying the Red Goo does not harm or kill the souls and spirits trapped within.
  It frees them, painlessly, and they soar away with joy and delight.

  Unfortunately, the souls in the Red Goo and in Red Steel (yes, they are in the Red Steel) cannot talk to you.
  They are typically screaming in pain, and when they are not, they are looking at you with hatred.

  For they are in pain, and you are not.
  They are imprisoned, and you are free.

  Alzem, none of your population on Oerth has disappeared.
  They are all on Hope Isle, Oerth, or wherever you decided they were.

  As for the disappearance of the native Oerthians, that is a mystery you must solve.

  Everyone, please note that Alzem is offering protection to anyone coming to Hope Isle.
  Hope Isle cannot be scried by 10th level magic, and so it is an actual safe haven (even from Acererak.)
  Of course, if you travel to Hope Isle, you must abide by the rules of Hope Isle.
  Alzem sets those rules.

  Alzem, I am noting that you are searching for the Mace of St. Cuthbert.
  If you find it, you will most definitely receive bonuses for it.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Indeed Kalanyr, destructive power of The Shade will be greater next turn than your or Gnomeworks ALONE, for we will combine nuclear energy and 10th level magic, to create nuclear/ 10th level magic powered Shadow/Negative Energy Accumulators.


----------



## kaboom

Kalanyr, check your email.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, as soon as the turn starts up again, the Union of Oerth will stop all dealing with Red goo/Red steel.  AS FAST AS WE CAN.  Congrats edena, I'm even more scared now.

Also, we will proceed to free any and all souls we can from the stuff.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Malachai is not amused*

_Malachai continues his research into the Red Goo and Red Steel... trying to bend it to his will... training his men in the proper mindset to effectively use the Red Goo to its fullest... if he can he will cultivate it... Kalanyr may be his ally, but he will not stop the march of progress those that are ill... well they shall be left to fend for themselves for they were foolish to not follow his explicit orders, those in the military are given extensive healing the best he can afford... and his forces are pulled to underground bases.... for now the Empire of Malachai shall be a barren waste of radiation winds... and the dying... those that perish shall be incinerated... to preserve what little honor they had in their deaths..._


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ (what you find important)*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> I am going with the 10 simulacrums per turn.
> Kaboom and Sollir receive their 50, as stated.
> The imagination must not be surpressed.*




If I have any way to object, I object  200 PL/turn, automatically for these powers... do you have any idea what that will do?! As I said, I've self-cencored before on this sort if thing, but fortune seems to favor the bold...so:

I DO start mass-deployment of Bodaks then. Every Bodak sent out will double in 1 day, then double that number again in another day, and so on. I start with 1000 Bodaks. World ends in 3 days. PLEASE suppress my imagination on this 

I remark that almost everyone voiced their opposition to the simulacrums. I'm all for giving them an advantage, but this is way over the top.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Mass production is a little different thing.  My other plan was to take all red slaads in my land and implant all my hundreds of thousands of slaves.  Much similar to your bodak idea...

Edenas response was that would require 10th level magic to do.


----------



## Maudlin

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr, I have an idea along the lines of what darkness said.  Why don't you target Acererak solely with the full might of your 10th level catastrophe in the form of holy fire!  That should put a major bump in his abilities to fight and gain apoethesis.  Plus right now you know exactly where he is! *



Possibly for the same reason I don't just teleport across Oerth and devour all your souls.

This should not be seen as a weakness of 10th level magic.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*If he doesn't supress your imagination, I will!*

Frankly, alliance aside, I would obliterate your Bodaks immediately if you tried to pull that stunt.  Same for you, Hellmaster.  Please - Don't take it personally.  I want to keep this planet after you guys leave.


----------



## Alyx

I wish Anfaren back to life.

And I wish that I'd catch up to this board quickly.

I'll try and complete that second wish ASAP.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Don't worry Anab, that was just simply one of my ideas after seeing the first round.  I originally planned to use it as a bomb, ship half a million slaves to another country, they turn into slaads after 1 day...but I don't plan on doing that now, unless you refer to my Simulacrums...


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: If he doesn't supress your imagination, I will!*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Frankly, alliance aside, I would obliterate your Bodaks immediately if you tried to pull that stunt.  Same for you, Hellmaster.  Please - Don't take it personally.  I want to keep this planet after you guys leave. *



Not a problem, I'll make more and scatter them all over the planet. Keep up with an exponential growth function, I dare you 

I assure you I have absolutely no intention of doing this. I'm just making the point that there are *very* good reasons to set game balance above what is potentially conceivable.


----------



## Serpenteye

------Kalanyr wrote:
Wizards, Sorcerors,Clerics, Bards and Holy Liberators will be sent out wielding the enormous power of 10th level magic to heal the sick and injured across the land in the name of Freedom,Elisterae and Kalanyr and to spread the word of peace,to speak of removing the Red Steel and feelings of hatred and suffering and domination. These preachers will come from every race under my control if they come under danger they will disappear using 10th level magic or harmlessly incapacitate the defender (10th level Sleep,Hold Monster,Charm,Etc) if countries refuse them entry they will simply teleport inside the borders and preach (I'm CG so saying its the Law really isn't going to stop me, those of you who wish to try ) disappearing from or harmlessly incapacitating authority figures who try to hinder them. These emisaries will have 10th level Charisma of the Great Wyrm,Wisdom of the Solar,Intelligence of the (Dunno,can't think of a good example) buffing spells available to tem. 
---------

The Union of Oerth will not tolerate this insult. We do not allow any foreign forces to come into our territory without our permission and we do not under any cirqumstances allow any missionaries of foreign faiths to preach within our borders. Your army attacking us will be expelled, with lethal force if necessary. If you do not immediately withdraw your missionaries you risk facing a war with the Union of Oerth. We have tolerated your bullying in the past, but no more! Leave now!

The Church of Aerdi will spread all the love and happiness we need thankyouverymuch!

If you wish to remove the red goo and heal people you are welcome, but that is all. Your people will at all times be escorted by Union guards and the people you talk to will be interrogated after you leave.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Serpenteye, check your email.  I think we may have bigger problems approaching.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Shade conduct a massive research concerning Red Goo, just like Malachai, maybe we can find a way to create it? We try to violently kill some slaves and merge their souls with Red Goo, does it work?


----------



## Mr. Draco

[edit]- serpenteye just posted the same thing


----------



## Serpenteye

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, check your email.  I think we may have bigger problems approaching. *




True, but I will not tolerate foreign powers encouraging treason and rebellion in our territory.
___

All the undead of the union of Oerth are gathered in locations where they cannot defend themselves and destroyed. We attemt to restore our high level liches, vampires and other undead with classes to real life.

We are no longer in the undead arms race.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Also, as soon as the activity suspension is over:

We will however, continue and actually increase production of our non-undead flying supertrolls.  And in the same secret location.

Our forces on Luna will begin construction of a city.


----------



## dagger

We have not and never will use the red goo so there is no reason for the preachers to come knocking on our doors here in the Uleks and Kron Hills.



Besides the dwarves, humans, and elves of my lands are busy right now with other things and most commoners are, umm not around....


----------



## Black Omega

> What Kalanyr is doing above is not minor.



Very true.  And it's easy to see why some people will have problems with it.  But in the Coalition we'll accept help with the red goo and all for two basic practical reasons.  First, Kalanyr's done a tremendous amount to save both the people's and the Oerth itself.  He's made very few demands.  If the people with 10th lvl magic or nukes just piss people off when they make demands with the power to back it up, then maybe it's ok to go along with the people with the power who are quite reasonable.  And, of course, while we're not fans of Torillian dieties, Kal's trying to encourage the spread of a religion of a Goddess that is CG.  Given that cults have been popping up, evidently the lives of those people left aren't being totally fulfilled by the current religions.  Allowing this might cut the spread of evil cults off at the ankles before they get started by giving some new meaning to the people evidently looking for it.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Polaris..well..the name of that icy southern place..
Settlement built, Union.  As for military...we're there to explore rather than conquer, we don't need no stinking military
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
What is the Dictum anyway?  I've never even heard of it.  Is that something in the Psi book?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm tending to agree on the simililicrum race.  The PL shifts can get silly quickly.  But rulings are rulings.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Ace is rolling toward Godhood unimpeded, Melkor is about to get both nukes and 10th lvl magic, I can only say I'm -so- happy we won the war against these guys last turn, just imagine how much worse it would have been otherwise.


----------



## Maudlin

I'm off to bed... see all you psychos tomorrow morning. (I kinda broke the rules and mailed Edena just now, sorry E )

I respectfully request that if anything dramatic is going to happen in the attack on Alzem, that any dilemmas on my part are delayed until tomorrow morning when I can rejoin, or that Anabstercorian is allowed to speak for me. 

I really hope the simulacrum thing doesn't happen. 70 PL of xeroxed soul-eating demiliches per turn is silly. Can't abide silly.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Black Omega, we're glad you enjoy our offer to set up small settlements in our territory there.  We hope the settlement proves worthwhile for you.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Certainly, the preachers may enter the Lortmils.  Who's going to stop them?  The nation is empty.  Nobody is home.  Go away.

We would allow you in, of course, if we were home.  But we're not.  Hopefully, we can handle this situation on our own.  If not, we'll contact you.

We will allow you to spread your religion throughout our people, if you so desire.  However, you will have to use other means of communicating with them - telephony, radio, psionic contact.  We won't allow our people to have personal contact with outsiders, for the time being.  Nothing personal.

---

Edena - we are taking our tub of red goo and heal it, if that can be done (use high-level healing spells repeatedly, if required.  We have little more than a puddle in the first place).  That's all we had, BTW, as I have never stated that we were messing with the stuff prior to this Turn.  We will eliminate the one little bit that we have and be done with the whole deal.

Is that red goo coming towards us, or are we protected from it?


----------



## Darkness

Edena, my undead are all - as you know - good-aligned ghosts and liches. With (_true_) _resurrection_, it's easy enough to return them to life. So can I transform my PL from the arms race to regular PL this way? It seems only logical that it's possible to do that (but it might take 10th-level magic to do it on a large scale, of course). So can I do it, or do I need 10th-level magic first?


----------



## Black Omega

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Black Omega, we're glad you enjoy our offer to set up small settlements in our territory there.  We hope the settlement proves worthwhile for you. *



Eh, no idea if there will be any benefit.  But some people look at a vast, unexplored icy wastelend and think "Hey, let's explore!  Why?  Because it's there!  If we get lucky, maybe we'll even find a big mountain to climb.


----------



## Darkness

Oh, and we of course allow Kalanyr's people to work their powerful mojo on the red goo in our lands.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ (As much as you can, anyways)*

FURTHER REPLIES TO POSTS

  This is a continuation of my replies, comments, rping, and rulings of your Posts.
  I have broken up my reply into separate Posts, so as to not overwhelm the ENBoard.

  - - - 

  Posted:

  Edena........ 

  Try not to miss my mails.... and not to miss my posts.. I posted 2 times now about NEEDING those answers... 
  I mailed 3 times now.... and still no answers... 
  So or some mail delivery system sucks harder then the average elephant. Or you have to much mail. Or you re forgetting something... 
  I don't really care which one it is as long as I get a response on that mail. At least a notification that it arrived. And I could really REALLY use the answers on the questions in that mail... 
  **sigh** guess I'll just send it again... 
  (*Great turn btw, although some things go a bit fast.)

  REPLY:  

  That is what this Post is all about, Forsaken One.
  Answering your Posts.
  And later, I will answer your e-mails.
  However, it takes time.  I required well over an hour to create the large Post above, and will require well over an hour to finish answering the Posts alone.
  And I have over 100 e-mails to reply to, and rule on.
  Thus, the Suspension of Turn 5, until I am done with this necessary work.

  - - -

  Posted:

  Ok..alot of catching up to do... 
  First off, thanks to Kal for reviving NPC's...I barely even got a change to create Morrolan before he bit the dust. 
  AnaKeris ways, we're keeping those friendly contacts, with the idea of opening up trade.
  Well, maybe once that Eternal empire army is sorted out... And we'll give them warnings about the true nature and effects of the red goo and red steel. 
  Everyplace we can find the red goo we'll be 'redeeming' it. If we encounter too much in one place we'll let Kalanyr's people know. 
  Not that we like Toril dieties much, but worship of Ellistrae is certainly going to be allowed in Coalition lands. Cults like Loviatar will be searched out, however.
  Send out help, healing and comfort to those suffering in the radiation plagued lands.
  Though if a certain calamari cretin is found we might be inclined to use the Kevorkian approach to healing. 
  Unless I missed something, the icy continent to the south is not claimed by anyone, so send explorers there. Set up some bases to aid in exploring, but really just trying to map the area and see what's there. 

  REPLY:

  The Red Goo is cleared out of Black Omega's land, and no new veins appear in the subsoil.
  Those veins of Red Goo running to the surface from the depths, are found and destroyed.
  The metamorphoses of Black Omega's people slows way down, although it does not stop.

  The people of AnaKeris are very friendly to your people, Black Omega.  Since you are trying so hard to be friendly back, something of a true friendship begins to take hold.  Something approaching real trust is occurring.
  The people of AnaKeris are awed and thrilled by the Faerie in any case.
  The people of the Eternal Empire send out an emissary stating they wish no hostilities, will leave Oerth as soon as they can, and will fight only if they are attacked.
  Nobody on AnaKeris knows anything about Red Goo.  The Red Goo has not reached AnaKeris yet.

  Unfortunately, it is not possible to stamp out the Cult of Loviatar - especially with the change in the human race being caused by the metamorphose.
  All attempts to do so fail, and many pitched battles are fought, with many Faerie and officials and soldiers killed.
  When the Church of Loviatar is driven from the cities, it entrenches in the Wilderness, or in the Underdark.
  A much larger percentage of your people than you dared guess worship Loviatar, and if they cannot do it publicly, they do it in secret in their homes.
  On the order of 3 to 4 percent of your entire population now follows Loviatar, Black Omega.

  The southern continent, called Polaris, has already been claimed by the Union of Oerth.
  Kalanyr has a team on Polaris who might conflict that claim.
  Now, you are claiming Polaris.
  I will leave all of you to settle the claims yourselves.

  - - -

  Posted by Forrester:

  After rigorous mind-scans to make sure that none of his delegation ((a reference to William's people)) are being impersonated by members of the BB, or anyone else, we allow his emissary in. 

  REPLY:

  Forrester must rule, each and every time one of you attempts to enter Realmspace, whether you are allowed in (or, for that matter, allowed back out.)
  If Forrester states you may enter at will (which is not likely) then this prohibition is suspended.                  

  - - -

  Posted

  I'm back... 
  OOC: Here's a summary of what happened, as far as you know. 
  First, I assault the Eternal Empire base on Ana Keri to cement my trade relationship with them. 
  The Eternal Empire goes ape. They invade Ana Keri. 
  They are promptly told that I, not the Ana Keri, are responsible for the attack. 
  The Eternal Empire drops a 500 PL force of troops on the Godspires and routs my troops.
  They capture about a twentieth of the Solistarim. 
  They are threatened with nuclear destruction by GnomeWorks. 
  There is a brief, grumpy standoff, in which I am sent to Toril in chains, psionically and magically dampened. 
  Without warning, the Eternal Empire forces launch a massive assault of ballistic nuclear missiles at GnomeWorks. Seconds later, they detonate their remaining nuclear arsenal on the Godspires, killing the entire 500 PL force. 
  5 million men and women of the Eternal Empire... Die. 
  At my hand. 
  Unfortunately, the assault on the Lortmils was a failure... The missiles were shunted in to deep space through a Gate and detonated there, creating a second sun briefly. 
  As for the Solistarim? 
  We're gone. Nothing can find us. Nothing can detect us. 
  We're missing.... 

  At least, we WERE. 

  Anabstercorian has made his first appearance since the destruction of the Godspires. 
  He is hovering just within visual range of the Eternal Empire base on Ana Keri. 
  He is just watching them. 
  He hovers there, waiting. His ectoplasmic armor gleams in the sun like polished gold, the light glinting from him on to his staff, which sucks light in to the void. 
  He hovers, his guns at his side, the Dreamedge strapped to his back. 
  He is just watching...

  REPLY:

  Summary of what happened, eh?  LOL.

  Anabstercorian scouts AnaKeri.
  Anabstercorian discovers the base of the Eternal Empire on AnaKeri.
  Anabstercorian leads a strike force against that base, and destroys it.
  The Eternal Empire, mistaking the attack as being AnaKerin, sends a 1000 (500) PL force to annihilate the AnaKerin.
  Several Powers on Oerik inform the Eternal Empire that Anabstercorian and the Solistarim are responsible.
  The Eternal Empire ceases it's attack on the AnaKerin.
  The Eternal Empire sends a SECOND 1000 (500) PL for to assault the Solistarim in the Godspires.
  All out war rages between the Solistarim and the Eternal Empire.
  Anabstercorian and his illithid mind dominate all the commanders of the EE force, and the EE soldiers are commanded to return to the surface.
  The Solistarim, depart for their Secret Place.
  Anabstercorian, fakes that the EE force is still under the control of the EE, blocking all incoming communications from Toril, misleading the other Powers of Oerth into thinking they are communicating with the EE when they are not.
  GnomeWorks, thinking the Solistarim defeated by the EE, issues a nuclear ultimatum to them to leave Oerth or else.
  They take offense, and point their nuclear weapons at the Lortmil Technomancy.
  Anabstercorian has his hand on the nuclear trigger, and one of the Powers of Oerth has just given him carte blanche to use it.
  And he does.
  He incinerates the entire EE force.
  He comes extremely close to incinerating the Lortmil Technomancy, but it is saved at the last by Serpenteye's mages.
  The missiles, detonate harmlessly in space.

  Concerning the current situation, the forces of the Eternal Empire in AnaKeris, TERRIFIED, put up even more defenses, and pray to the Church of Toril that Anabstercorian won't break through them.
  They launch no attack against Anabstercorian, but huddle in their base, terrified.

  - - -

  Posted by Forrester

  I don't recall doing any such thing ((this is a reference to creating the Mythal.  Thus, Kalanyr may do so freely on Hope Isle, Oerth.))
  And I know why the Angels are spooked. I know that Anabstercorian was never actually captured by the Eternal Empire. I know many things . . . 
  Why do you think I haven't returned to Oerth? 
  And Kalanyr -- yes, you HAVE become the janitor of Oerth, haven't you? That would be my role, and the role of my people, if we had stayed. "Forrester, do this for us, won't you? Forrester, do that! Forrester, fix this, please! And save us from them! And them! And them! And them!" 
  Not my role. Not our place. I leave the troubles of the Oerthians to the Oerthians. We on Toril have been studying since the last great war how to make Toril impervious to assaults from other worlds, other planes, other dimensional spaces -- because frankly, it seems like the rest of the universe doesn't have anything better to do than to f*** with us. 
  Whatever happens on Oerth . . . it will NOT reach Toril. This, I swear. We'll collapse the gates between Greyspace and Realmspace if we have to -- permanently. 

  REPLY:

  There is a REASON the Angels have taken up defensive/offensive positions on the boundaries between Realmspace and Oerthspace.
  Forrester, has not told you all he knows.
  If he decides to tell you all he knows, you will see that he has understated things.

  However, for all that, Realmspace is not as safe as Forrester would like it.
  Or the Angels, for that matter.
  That is why they are on guard, aiding the Torilian Border Guard with a PL of 3,000 strong.
  The Angels, also know the dreadful secret that Forrester has learned.

  - - -

  Posted

  Curious about where Sollir and Anabstercorian are... 
  I will dispatch 25 PL to the Riftcrag to Inspect and secure the area so that nobody will invade my newfound allies lands. I should look to make sure there are no radiation affected refugees left behind. If I find Refugees they will be moved to Kinemeet. 
  I will dispatch 25 PL to the Solistrim (It's a long walk) to inspect the caverns, caves, and cities and see what they can find. They will also take anything of use left over. They will attack Anabstercorrians forces if they are in the way. If I have to send my forces all the way to the loftwoods to take a ship around to the Solistrim I will, but Iuz is friendly with me, and I believe he should be willing to allow me to travel through his lands. 
  The Giant Eagle Riders Units will be advanced scouts in both these situations. I will attempt to magically shield the Eagles from the horrid radiation they are experiencing. My forces at home will continue to defend our people from the radiation and protect ourselves from attackers (if anyone is so bold...)

  REPLY:  

  I consider this a full scale invasion.
  Unless Sollir and Anabstercorian react to it, Creamsteak will gain all of the lands of the League of Warlords and all of the Godspires.

  However, for all your searching, Creamsteak, you find neither Warlords nor Solistarim.
  It is as if they have vanished from existence.

  Kalanyr is helping your people overcome the radiation sickness, and with 10th level magic aiding you, you get it under control (although the land itself remains poisoned.)

  - - -

  Posted


  Anabstercorian starts talking. 

  << You know who I am. >> 

  << I am Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir to Ilsensine, the Great Brain. I am the Liason of Dead Memory. I am the murderer of your brethren, and I can murder you too. >> 
  << Listen to me. I will be brief. >> 
  << The people of the Ana Keri are under MY PROTECTION. You have seen what it means to attempt to defy my will. You can smell it on the breeze... The scent of burning. The smell of death. Lifeforce, bleeding from hundreds of corpses, all damned to the fate of enhancing my power. >> 
  << I will spare you this fate. >> 
  << If you leave. >> 
  << You must immediately cease all assault on Ana Keri. You must immediately begin preparing to leave Oerth. Within a month, your entire force must be gone. >> 
  << Or they will be destroyed. >> 
  << So speaks the will of Ilsensine. >> 
  At this, he send a volley of psionilectric blasts in to the air above the base. They erupt in to  searing light, thunderous roars nearly deafening the troops below. 
  When the explosions fade, he is gone.

  REPLY:

  The reply is IMMEDIATE.
  A single person is given the unfortunate task of personally going out and meeting Anabstercorian.
  To say he is terrified, is drastically understating affairs.

  He speaks:

  We agree unconditionally to your terms.
  We will cease and desist from any aggression on Oerth, period.
  We will leave as quickly as we can.
  We will never attack you, or seek to find you, again.
  We ask for nothing.  We are leaving.

  When he returns to the base, this speaker is killed by his own people, because they fear Anabstercorian may have tampered with him.
  The corpse is examined throughly, again and again and again, disenchanted, de-psionicicked, and everything else, and then taken to the Torilian Border Guard for inspection, then inspected AGAIN when it reaches home on Toril.
  Only then is it resurrected and even THEN, it is scanned over and over, searched magically and psionically, and questioned endlessly.

  - - -

  Posted    


  Was that aimed at me or Forrester? I think my troops would have just been mobilized. If you have completely returned to Oerth I have no reason to go to your lands. If you are still back on Toril then I continue to move my forces to inspect how you are hiding all your units from scrying. 

  Edit: Every Druid in my faction that is available (IE: Not with either force on the move) will be used to heal red goo holes if there are any in my lands.

  REPLY:

  Very well.
  The Red Goo is erased from the Delrunian Alliance lands.
  The veins leading up to this area from the Underdark are found and destroyed.
  Creamsteak's Red Goo rating will drop to 0 on Turn 6.

  The metamorphosing of Creamsteak's people slows down dramatically.
  But it does not totally stop.

  - - -

  Posted

  Actually... 

  That was aimed at the remnants of the Eternal Empire. You can rummage through to Godspires if you want. Maybe you'll find some nice things. 

  Oh, and Forrester... I was wondering... There are some things I'd like to discuss with you.
  Would you be willing to meet me at Pezano's again? I've released their cook, after I learned how to make that lovely fondue, and they're back in business.

  REPLY:

  Creamsteak, your forces in the Godspires find nothing of value, for everything of value has been removed.
  However, they find magnificent underground cities, great above ground fortresses and citadels, and endless caves, caverns, and tunnels.
  An entire civilization of millions of beings existed down here, underneath the vast expanse of the Godspires, which stretch a thousand miles from east to west, and 400 north to south.

  - - -

  Posted                                                                                 

  "What the hell do they think they are doing???" Siobhan yells out in her 'study', a green, grassy area, overgrown above by dense trees, providing a sort of 'roof'. Candles flicker around, giving there area a little more light, while Morre does his usual efficient job organizing intelligence reports and maps.

  "What happened to the world in the past few months?? What changed?? We have a squid headed moron who only seems interested in how many people he can kill, on any side! We have someone giving out nukes like they are candy. Toril invading..but a different faction this time at least! Between the Blood Wastes and the northern mountains now we are -well- on our way to what that sending from Hazen was all about. I don't agree much that our only hope lies with alying with Toril. Frankly..-we- need the power. To defend ourselves from these other attacks! And I can't help but think that the bit about how everything in that world was better. Better tech, more powerful bombs, a guy better at chess than..than..a bunch of guys i've never heard of, but -he- evidently thought they were good. But his point is valid. MAGIC could not be hijacked like that! Right?" she loosk around for Morre, he's
managed to hide himself behind a pile of reports until he's found.

  "Right? Our own magic could not be used against us like those missiles were against those Torillians! But technology..that seems terribly easy! A few wires..a few switches..and they are helpless! I swear...Hazen's sending had the right idea but not far enough. Maybe we -do- need to ban all technology. It'll make some people in the alliance -very- unhappy..
  Ok..calm..calm..maybe with this latest incident people will be more careful and see reason.
  I doubt it..but...ok..take a letter, for Kalanyr...and make sure to send along some of that candy we just got in, he'll like that..."

  And before I forget, we are in the simulilicrum(sp) race as well. The circle of eight could use some duplicating, and there can never be enough cute silverhaired fae

  REPLY:

  I would like to remind everyone that the Faerie held their own for quite some time against the Robot Army of the City of the Gods.
  The City of the Gods, which is more than a century ahead of the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  The Faerie have VERY EFFECTIVE ways of dealing with technological weapons.

  If the Faerie decide to ban all technology, you may have a problem, folks.
  You might just how to bow to the Faerie's wishes.
  GnomeWorks, take note!

  - - -

  Posted                                       

  By the way: What are the white dots?

  REPLY:

  Everywhere one of the Antimatter Missiles hit, it produced a crater many miles wide, and a dead zone around it out to 25 miles.
  Those are the white dots, on the map.

  - - -

  Posted by Forrester

  Mmmm. Pezano's. Haven't been there for at least a good month. 
  Strictly on the QT, of course -- no one else can know about it. (Yeah, guys, that means YOU! You ain't piercing this 10th level magic protected veil.) 
  I mean, you did just kill off those five million or so troops, now, didn't you? And that was wrong. 

  But I'll listen to what you have to say . . . 

  EDIT -- waiting to hear back from Edena about something, though. So let's not talk quite yet. 

  REPLY:  

  You are hearing from Edena now.
  No, they cannot see you, Forrester.
  Wait until they get 11th level magic, though.
  Then, folks, ALL THE SECRETS (including the you know what) will be revealed.

  - - -

 Posted

  Since when am I on full military alert? Scine when are my civilians housed in deep caves and bunkers? And scince when can anyone scy me??? 

  REPLY:

  'o Skoteinos, I stated that if I was wrong in my post, to simply state so, and post what the true situation is.
  If your people are not on high alert, they aren't.
  If your civilians are not housed in deep caverns, they aren't.
  If you are using your Secret to avoid scrying by 10th level magic, then nobody can scry you.
  If you are not using your Secret to avoid scrying, you can be scried.

  It's up to you.  Nobody knows your Secret but me.

  - - -

  Posted

  Forrester: 

  When you scry me, you see: 1 city (ONLY) inhabited by Orcs and other humanoids. They are trading technology. 
  There is *no sign* of any military action - no preparation for war, no armies, nothing - in Pomarj, or any other of my controlled area's. 
  Everywhere else you scy, you see abandoned villages, unworked fields, empty houses, like everyone died (though you see no bodies) or disappeared... 
  Kalanyr, Thank you for bringing my NPC's back to life.

  REPLY:

  That is totally correct.
  That, Forrester (and you, Kalanyr) is exactly what you see, when you scry the Pomarj.
  You see exactly that, and nothing else.

  - - -

  Posted

  Ok Forrester You never where there for the creation of the Island but your UC was. Before you stated you were leaving the game you agreed assistance in the creation of the Island.
  You left and it was then up to the UC to complete your promise. While you might be the general for the troops that you control they all work for the UC and as such were nice enough to help me when I asked.  
  As for Anab maybe when I killed most of the squidies I missed the slimiest one. There was no reason other than his desire to gain power for himself to attack both the Eternal Empire and the Gnomes, and cause such damage to the Planet. He should be brought up on Genocide, Attempted Genocide, and a whole list of other charges, with which we do not have the time to get in to. At the very least he better start explaining Why he is doing what he is doing. 

  OOC: Edena is the Eternal Faction evil in nature?

  REPLY:

  Again, I recommend the free download of Cormanthor:  Empire of Elves.
  In ANY case Hope Isle, Oerth, is protected by 10th level magic.
  It cannot be scried - it is one of the Secrets, as it were.
  It cannot be attacked, because nobody knows where it is.

  The Eternal Empire is neutral.

  - - -

  Posted

  Maudlin, Rauxes and all the uncolored land, including the lava lake, south of the United Kingdom of Ahlissa, should be Union purple.

  REPLY:

  Correct.                                                                                

  - - -

  Posted

  Acererak's response to the nuclear fallout around the godspires is twofold. 
  There are those communities being helped by the celestials and other misguided emissaries of the good nations. Wherever they are found to spread healing and comfort, a strikeforce of Acererak himself, together with several fell great wyrms will hurtle screaming out of the deep ethereal and hit the unsuspecting benefactors, leaving only a charred spot, some fluttering feathers and tales of the horror of Acererak among the populace, coupled to a warning about accepting the celestials' assistance. 
  Less than half a minute after the attack, the strikeforce will have departed back to the ethereal plane, leaving nightmare in their wake and preparing their next raid. 
  The communities who have not been helped receive a visit from a cleric of Pelor, calling himself Annatar, the Lord of Gifts. He appears fair to the eyes of men, and calls to the people to bring him their suffering friends and familiy, the ones yearning for a quick death and an end to the pain and agony. 
  When brought before him, he will lay hands upon their bodies, after which a great peace comes over them, and their last breath is a sigh of relief, even as their bodies dissipate into nothingness. 
  At each town he visits, he makes the same address: 
  "You need never suffer again, my friends. You have no hope in this world, only to toil painfully towards a meaningless death. I offer release! Embrace the afterlife and attend your God. You will live on, forever, in perfect bliss. 
  Send word to the other settlements. They have but to call, and I will take away all the pain.
  Tell them to call for me, to call for Annatar, and I will come. Blessed be, children."

  EVERYONE, PLEASE READ THE POST ABOVE.

  THIS POST MEANS THE IMMEDIATE OERIK-WIDE BREAKOUT OF HOSTILITIES..

  - - -

  Posted

  Map updated with the UO's ill-gotten gains that they simply luuuve to remind me about () and Creamstreak's long-suffering Troll Fens. 
  The white dots are Starbucks outlets. No wait, they're antimatter impact craters.

  REPLY:

  LOL.              

  - - -

  Posted:

  After the first attack by Maudlin I will go and start helping and moving the people to my Isle. If we are attacked I do not call for reinforcements but just remove the cover off my Shield and don my Armor, and use the power of the Fist of St Cuthbert. 
  As the Dragons plummet to the ground to stop the refugees from escaping Alzem rises to meet them, and those that see him coming turn to flee but are cut down by blasts of energy so powerful that they are seared to nothingness. The rest of the Dragons are cut in twain by my sword with one blow. There are to be NO survivors and any offering to surrender shall be cut down, with divine RETRUBITION. 
  You will not hamper the efforts of those who are send here to help these people, if you seek your ultimate destruction then continue as you have, if you wish to continue your existence for a little while longer then you will leave these people and bother no one else again. 
  I will continue to monitor the area and make sure that if anymore attacks take place they will be met with the deadliest of force.

  REPLY:

  Unfortunately, both Alzem's force and Maudlin's force are attacking from their Secret Redoubts, and when they vanish, they cannot be tracked.
  Thus, the battle erupts out of nowhere over a helpless landscape, brings ravage and ruin, then the fighters disappear into the blue, and no scrying or tracking can follow them.

  Besides infuriating and frustrating EVERYONE on Oerik, there is widespread destruction across the Flanaess.
  Also, both Alzem and Maudlin are suffering considerable casualties.
  Quite a number of Devas are killed, along with quite a number of Chromatic Dragons.

  As this fighting continues, and the carnage rises, the effort to halt the Red Goo is disrupted.
  The efforts made to destroy the Red Goo continue, but the Red Goo becomes harder to destroy.
  Furthermore, new veins of Red Goo start appearing at the surface, more and more of them, and the rate of increases speeds of dramatically.

  - - -

  Posted

  Edena, can I use Melkor`s Avatar as my PC?

  REPLY:

  (sigh)  If you insist.  PL 20.

  - - -

   Posted:

  Unfortunately for Spoof, Acererak hasn't lived that long without learning to pick his battles 
  Obviously, he will attack only where all divinations and communes confirm he has a clear superiority. 
  Even if within a few seconds of the attack you learned about it, which is doubtful, there'll be none of that cutting down swathes of great wyrms with one blow while Acererak is there, believe you me 

  REPLY: 

  This tactic is noted.

  - - -

  Posted:


  Humm where then that would be none then  Gotta love be the right hand of God at times
  Also I will ask a few of the Angels on Hope Isle to assist with the evacuation of the refugees, to ensure their protection. I am sure that once they learn what has happened and why they are needed that will assist. If a force of Angels come to assist in the removal of the people then I will continue to release souls from the goo, if not then I will safeguard the people there. 
  Alzem gives you the Good eye :Rolleyes:

  REPLY:

  The Angels cannot enter Greyspace.
  If they could have entered Greyspace, they would have, long ago.

  Therefore, your celestial force is on it's own, Alzem.
  Travel by ship to Hope Isle is now not a good idea - it always ends in a massive sea battle, leaving broken bodies of chromatic dragons, broken bodies of devas, and the incinerated remains of ships and the people they carried.
  Travel to Hope Isle by teleportation and Gates is still a safe option (much to the infuration of Acererak, who cannot stop this from being done.)

  I am assuming the carnage continues, with all of the Powers dragged in.
  Maudlin begins to suffer heavy casualties, for the forces of Alzem gain reinforcements from the likes of Kalanyr, William, Black Omega, and Kaboom.  Probably even Serpenteye and Mr Draco.

  - - -

  Posted

  Wow Anabstecorian, the way in which you killed these Eternal Losers was great! You definately have a style! And don`t listen to Mr. Peacemaker( by the way Forrester, peace can NEVER be achieved, less total oblivion). He makes a big mistake to underestimate us, but soon revenge against Aber-Toril will be ours, their decadent and awfully peaceful society is a disgrace! We shall become more active next turn, when we have 10th level magic and nuclear level technology.

  REPLY:

  That's the spirit!
  But you must have the force to back it up with.
  And do not underestimate Forrester.  

  - - -

  Posted

  Cackle madly, baby! 

  OOC: Thank you, Melkor. I like to think I show a little flair. 

  Acererak! I'm pretty sure it's too frickin' late for secrecy anyway, and I don't care what they know about me personally. Do you require any aid against Alzem's forces? I would be happy for the opportunity to train against such competent warriors. 
  You know what? I'm appearing with Acererak and challenging Alzem to single combat. 

<<Put up or shut up, angel boy! >> 

  Edena! Additional request. I believe I may have shown enough moxie in the eyes of Ilsensine to become his Chosen. May I claim the title of Chosen of Ilsensine?

  REPLY:

  Yes.
  Anabstercorian becomes the Chosen of Ilsensine.
  He long ago earned that right, many times over. (About a thousand times over, now.)

  With the entry of Anabstercorian and a strike force from his Secret Redoubt to aid Maudlin in his strikes, the war intensifies.

  (When I return to the boards and resume Turn 5, I will assume all-out war is in progress, in the form of dozens of battles appearing out of nowhere, blasting everything asunder, then all the combatants disappearing again.)                                                                                    

  - - -

  Posted

  So... you concentrate your troops in but a few settlements? Eeeeexcellent  
  The others all get a visit from the Church of Pelor.

  (From Acererak to Anabstercorian) By all means! Together, they would need to send an army against us, anything less would surely be blasted into thin red vapour. 
  Let's hunt some birdman.

  REPLY:

  The war intensifies.                                                                                      

  - - -

  Posted:

  More than one army, I'd think. Remember who just killed 5 million heavily armed soldiers? 
  Once more, I'd like to say, Ha ha. Neener neener neener. 

  REPLY:

  The war, intensifies further.           

  - - -

  Posted by Darkness

  The Eternal Empire's soldiers' carelessness and misguided belif in their own superiority was the direct reason for their downfall. Let's hope that the rest of them have the sense to remain on their own world.

  REPLY:

  Forrester warned them.
  He did, but they did not listen.
  They have paid the price of not listening to wise words.

  - - -

  Posted

  Anabstercorian I do not need an army to defeat you, trust me. You might be powerful but you are still a mortal, if you really want to die then by all means let us wipe out squid boy and pasty face. AS for armies, no there are none really here, this was not an attack force, it was a rescue mission, turned defense. 
  Edena if this goes down then I will use all of my listed powers in this fight, and use my Sword to trap their souls after they are slain. Also all of the Heavenly host will appear as before and collapse ALL planer/time/space travel Psychic/Magic/ or any other kind. The only way to leave would be horse and buggy.

  REPLY:

  Very well.
  The Celestial Force appears in it's full might.

  - - -

  Posted:

  Pfft. Whatever 

  Before you brag, go look at my stats on the Rogues Gallery page. I think you'll find that my True Staff of Ilsensine is MORE than a match for your little soul-munching sword. 
  As for escape? I'm a twentieth level monk wearing boots of the void, baby. I have a base movement of 180, and I can cast Expeditious Retreat and Haste really, really easily. 
  The rest of the forces had been annihilated, along with the pitifully unprotected town that Alzem had been trying to save. The gleaming angelic figure stood defiantly before Acererak and Anabstercorian, vorpal sword raised. 
Anabstercorian laughed. 
<< Miserable fool. Face your fate! >> 
  And he raises the staff! A blast of 3d4 Meteor Storms, each Elementally Admixtured to have 24d6 each of Fire, Acid, Cold, Lightning, and Sonic damage SLAMS in to Alzem. Most of the power washes off of him, but the rest - Whoo boy!

  REPLY:

  The battle between Acererak and Anabstercorian on one side, and Alzem on the other, is considered in progress.


  - - -

  Posted

  Archcleric Hazen offers support to Alzem and military aid as needed. 
  I request that dagger help move some of my forces to help Alzem. 
  I redouble my efforts to find Acererak and the Shade. I check different planes in a systematic effort. 
  Additionally, I have clerics of Pelor ask about this Annatar. If he is a false priest of Pelor or under the control of some evil power, I ask that some action be taken. Possibly a mark of anathema. (Maudlin - impersonating a deity's priests can have bad side effects.) Real priests of Pelor state their deity's true wishes. 

  Edena: The summary of Powers list has dagger controlling the Kingdom of Keoland. I do.
  He controls the Ulek states.

  REPLY:

  The Kevellond League joins the war, and is present in the great battle.
  I will modify the Lists when I get the chance.

  - - -

  Posted

  I have my 50 PL of dragons and the below NPC's standing by to help Alzem as needed. 
Keoghtom (demipower) PL 5 
Murlynd (demipower, PL 5 
Olinstaad Corond, Kingdom of Ulek WITH Axe of the Dwarvish Lords(NPC, dwarf, ) PL 21 
and the 5pl of Dwarven Spell Jammers (all I got left  ) to help transport any troops of William.

  REPLY:

  Dagger is now fully involved in the great battle

  - - -

  Posted by Alzem

  Alzem just watches as the weapon is raised and its power is called forth and Alzem reaches out with the power of his God and the force is turned against the user multiplied by 10.
  Alzem smiles a sad smile and says in the voice of an Angel of the Seventh Heaven My poor lost child I am sorry that had to be done but soon you will find your peace 
  Now THAT had to hurt!!! Oh and as they say in Mortal Combat “Your Soul is Mine!” 
  Don't worry I'll give it back in time, I am not evil after all. Ok now what about Pasty Face

  REPLY:

  Please remember that if Alzem is an Angel of the Seventh Heaven, he is the only one on Oerth.
  He is up against his match, in Anabstercorian.           

  Since you began this battle without ME there to referee it, we must wait until I am done with this project, and then I will run the great battle.

  - - -

  Posted by Kaboom

  20 small green bats appear on the field of battle. 
  (Edena, you know what they are.)

  REPLY:

  Kaboom is now fully involved in the Great Battle.
  You will very quickly figure out why, when I restart Turn 5.           

  - - -

  Posted by Forrester

  Uh oh! Kryptonite bats!! 

  This can't be good.

  REPLY:

  Actually, Kaboom has unleashed a most ingenious weapon of war.                                                                                            

  - - -

  Posted

  You're not an Angel. 

  OOC: Last I checked, you were a Solar, not an Angel of the Seventh Heaven. Even so, I'm sure you'll fall eventually. As long as I hold the Staff, I'm basically unstoppable. HOWEVER, since I LOVE a challenge, I'll pretend you ARE an Angel. And I will defeat you none the less.

  Still... Look, one of us is probably going to die in this fight. If I die, I'm prepared... I'll get resurrected and lose the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra. If you die, you'll get resurrected and maybe lose some levels. Either way, lets neither take this as an OOC grudge match. I like you, and I'd like to keep this IC. 

  The explosion you form glares in your vision, obscuring sight momentarily. It is visible from across the horizon, and peasants pray to their gods for salvation from these titans. 
  Anabstercorian glares at you as the smoke clears, standing at the center of a crater over two hundred feet across. The sandy ground is melted in to glass, the air humming with residual electrical charge, but he is completely unscathed. (Far from impossible - It's a simple 7th level spell. Well, 5 simple 7th level spells.) 

  << Cute. Very cute... But you can only do that for so long. Acererak! Take cover! >> 

  And he unleashes his mind blast, sending incredible psionic assaults against your defenses.
  You realize something suddenly, as you throw up your mental barriers. 
  This entity is probably as powerful as you. An Angel of the 7th Heaven is being challenged, and is in danger of being defeated, by a single, lone mortal. 
  You can't let this happen. 









*OOC:*


 Either way, it's probably best if we leave this little fight alone for now... Let's wait for Edena to rule on it. 







  REPLY:  

  Yes, why don't you wait for Edena to rule on it?  
  And Edena hasn't made up his mind at all, on how it will go.

  If it goes into an OOC grudge match, I will rule the combat null and void immediately.

  - - -

  Posted

  No problem I never have got upset over any DND related thing and would never take it OOC  After the fight I will tell you why this could happen  
  Anyway as for IC 

  As your psionic assaults streak towards Alzem they just seem to dissapate before they ever reach me. Alzem just stands there and cocks His head and suddenly your vision is filled with nothing but His eyes and you can feel His Will invading your own. Deep with in the recess of your soul you know that at this very moment your Soul is in danger of being ripped from your body. With a supreme act of will you are able to divert your gaze for a moment and then suddenly Alzem is there not cutting you with his Sword but instead he strikes your Staff, knocking it from your hands, and you feel all your psionic defenses dissapate as Alzem draws near . (Could possible destroy it but would not want the innocents to perish because of it) If Edena allows you to lose hold of your staff I will take it if not then I will continue my Attack. As you stand there stunned by the sheer quickness of the move Alzem once again locks eyes with you and you know that now there is no escape and the two combatants vanish. 
  As for losing Alzem feels no fear from this mortal. As for Alzem being a Solar you are right he is, and not an Angel

  REPLY:

  As of the moment, neither side has won.
  An epic battle is raging between Anabstercorian and Alzem, though.
  It exceeds the epic battle of Vecna and Kas.
  It exceeds anything in the IR so far, as the two epic figures battle it out. 

  - - -

  Posted

  We should probable let Edena rule on this before we continue, but either way this fight will not take place here. I will let her rule before everyone know were I take you  
  Ahh what the he** I’ll tell 

  You suddenly find yourself standing on a Plane that seems familiar. Suddenly it strikes you as to where you are, the Palace of St. Cuthbert, and Alzem is standing there in front of you.

  Hello there Anabstercorian I see you have made it to My home. Here is where we shall finish our battle, somewhere where no others can be injured, and this Battle will be completely lopsided, I am sorry to say. For you see Alzem Called to me and I answered his plea for Returbition for all the innocents you have killed and continue to kill. He may only Call upon Me in time of great need and Anger, and your slaughter of billions has caused this. We shall not destroy you even though that should be your fate instead will confine you here for all eternity, with no chance to escape and with out your powers. You shall stay here and watch as your people fall from power and lose all you had hoped to give to them.
  It is a shame that you could not use your power to help those when you could, but now you
  shall watch and in time we might even let you die. Knowing that al you did was for nothing. 

  Now Alzem shall return to finish Acererak if he wishes to battle 

  Alzem returns to the battle field and looks for Acererak and waits for his attack, with saddness etching his features but with a fiery determination in his gaze. 
  Well then Acererak shall we continue this battle or do you wish to run?

  REPLY:

  After 5,000 posts, they still call me a Her.
  I am male, folks.

  Alzem, overruled. 
  You cannot arbitrarily reach out and take Anabstercorian anywhere.
  You must overcome his Spell Resistance and other defenses.
  And I must be there to Moderate such an event.

  The epic battle, continues.

  - - -

  Posted

   The Union of Oerth will send 15PL worth of Gem Dragon forces to Polaria to join our exploration team. 
  There they will set up a base and begin heavy mining/fishing/even further exploration of the continent. They also begin construction on a city. 
  Amongst this 15PL is Rangorn Ilutoer of Kas's Elite Guard, there to personally oversee operations. 
  OOC: We're officially claiming Polaris. 
  IC: A memo is sent to each faction leader: 

  "Dear estemmed leaders of Oerth, 

  The Union of Oerth has laid claim to the southern continent known as Polaris. It is now our territory. We thereby establish that no foreign military forces greater than 50 humanoids will be allowed on our territory. However, you are all free to set up small (no more than 1sq mile) fishing/mining/port colonies on Polaris. This opening of our land is another of our efforts towards peace. 

  Union of Oerth"

  REPLY:

  Black Omega has also claimed the continent of Polaris, I do believe.
  Does anyone wish to contest this claim of the Union of Oerth, to Polaria?

  - - -

  Posted

  No can do. 

  Mr draco, you can't do that. To do such a thing you'd need 10th levle magic to transport your 15 PL!!! half around the world in 1 month. To bring 15 PL there.. I'd say start marching

  REPLY:

  Agreed.  Serpenteye, you can only get 2 or 3 PL of force to Polaris this Turn.
  They must be teleported in.  
  Turn 5 is too far gone ... there is not time left to sail a force so far.

  - - -

  Posted by Forrester:              

  Whoa whoa whoa there! 

  First of all, Ab has NOT killed Billions. Can you imagine what level he would be? He's killed 10 million if he's lucky. Almost a tenth of the total number that I'm responsible for killing, I think. Not directly, though -- that's his bag. 
  Second of all, I'm sorry to say it's doubtful that Edena will let Cuthbert intervene directly in this battle, for that's basically what you're having him do. The gods are simply not participating in this little shindig -- else Ilsesine (or whatever the hell her name is) would show up, then Melkor, then Gruumsh, then everyone else. I think you're going to have to fight this one on your own . 

  REPLY

  Correct.
  As I ruled above, Alzem cannot take Anabstercorian anywhere without penetrating his defenses first.
  Also, St. Cuthbert will not become involved, not even if the battle is taken into his personal chambers.
  I cannot allow the Gods to become involved in the IR.

  - - -

  Posted by Alzem

  It was something submitted with my Character 

  1. I could in times that fulfilled my Gods Portfolio assume the Avatar of St. Cuthbert. 
  2. When seeking Retribution for the greatest of Crimes I could Call upon St. Cuthbert and have him materialize up to 50% of his presence. 
  3. Others 
  As I stated at the start if this was going to happen I would invoke ALL of the powers against Anabstercorian, which is why we need to wait for her ruling. But as for the Avatar that one would allow me to move Anabstercorian there. 
  As for the Billions I had no Idea it was just a guess... AS for the battle if he ix-nays the Second power thing then that is fine we can still fight it out.

  REPLY AND RULING:

  Alzem may indeed metamorphose into the Avatar of St. Cuthbert.
  His PL increases to 20 when he does this.

  St. Cuthbert cannot come, Alzem.
  He would like to.  
  He would like to smite down Anabstercorian.
  But, he knows that if he comes, Ilsensine will come.  Then other Gods.  Then more Gods.
  And Oerth will perish in a Godswar (and the IR will perish also.)

  - - -

  Posted by Melkor

  Spoof, Anabstecorian has a power level of 24! And Avatar of Acerak is supposed to be 20! 
  It means that Anbstecorian has a good chance to defeat St Cuthbert`s Avatar, especially with Acerak on his side!

  REPLY

  I am assuming Alzem has assumed the form of the Avatar of St. Cuthbert, since this gives him the most PL (20) to fight with.
  Anabstercorian has only a PL of 4, but he has the Staff of True Penumbra, so he has a PL of 24.
  It is going to be (and already is) an epic fight.

  - - -

  Posted by Spoof:                                                                                                      

  Hence the knocking the staff out of his hand and using all the powers. Also when I entered 15ft of him he entered a Psyonicly Dead area. Yes I carry one around with me as my character has NO Psy levels in anything  So without his staff and no Psy powers what would his power level be? Yes I made this character with the thought I might have to fight him in this game. 
  You have to admit it would be one hell of a way to end the turn, before he finds a way to free himself. I would never expect him to be taken out of the game so easily.

  REPLY AND RULING:  

  Anabstercorian realizes the deadly danger, and backs away from the Psionically-Dead area.
  He retains his grip on the Staff of True Penumbra.
  Both Anabstercorian and Alzem are now badly wounded.

  - - -                                                                                                                

  Posted

  Edena, could you add Melf DARKBlade to my NPC Roster, he was resurrected back to life as a Shade, and is an eight Shadowlord. The same would happen with Queen Yolande, but Lord Melkor has too much fun torturing her spirit. 

  REPLY

  You are unable to do so, Melkor.
  Prince Melf was rescued by Kalanyr.
  Queen Yolande was NOT rescued, and you may do with her as you wish.

  - - -

  Posted

  Kalanyr stated when he next could do so, he was restoring Prince Melf BRIGHTBLADE to his old self. Previously you indicated this could be done with 10th level magic. 
  Also, he stated he would try to locate the Church of Shade's current location. This was stated a few days ago. 
  I ask all forces opposed to Acererak and Anabstercorian to aid Alzem. This may be our best chance. 
  I urge people to teleport NPCs. I will send Moghyr the Old, Orran Rilanth, Emperor Pa-ser the First and Empress Kuan Yi of Suhfang (both ghosts) to aid Alzem. The ghostly ones focus on the illithid. 
  A message is sent to the Union of Oerth: 

  "If you can send aid to Alzem, we have a chance to destroy two foes at once." 


  POSSIBLE SITUATIONAL MODIFIER : On the General RPG boards someone mentioned it is the feast eve of the historical St. Cuthbert. Does this act as a situational modifier for Spoof?


  REPLY

  No, it doesn't modify things.
  The Kevellond League's army, along with the armies of several other nations, are now involved in a great battle that is raging around Alzem, Anabstercorian, and Acererak.
  Chromatic Dragons and Solistarim are fighting Celestials.
  Around them, forces have taken sides, and are fighting alongside the greater forces.

  - - -                 

  Posted by Serpenteye

  About the radioactive fallout 

  A huge number of wizards and druids are moved to the northern Union borders and cast hundreds of control weather spells to redirect the radioactive clouds to the north (sorry Cream). 

  REPLY:

  This causes widepread radiation sickness among the barbarians of the Thillronian Peninsula.
  These people are the least protected against radiation, and have the least understanding of it.
  Thousands of them die.

  - - -               

  Posted


  After recieving the request, Kas and the five members of his elite guard go to Alzem's aid.
  Also, the 10 simulcrums of Kas go (if i can use them already, if not, ignore this sentence). 
  They are under the same magical defenses that the Champions of the Union sent by Serpenteye are. 

  That should help. 

  [edit]- Once there, they will concentrate on attacking Acererak. (he is there, right?)

  REPLY

  He is definitely there.
  And you, have made your choice.
  The Union of Oerth, is standing against Acererak, Anabstercorian, and their allies.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

   I'm again opposed to this simulcrums race thing. It's rediculous and creates MASSSIVE increases in PL. 
  or can they just be dispelled? I think they are powerfull enough as a spell.. let alone being made permanent in this way. 
  I am opposed... anyone with me..? just ban it is my view on this one. 

  REPLY

  I am allowing Simulacrums, and yes it will cause a massive increase in PL.
  However, Forsaken One is quite right - a simple Mordenkainen's Disjunction or a powerful enough Dispel Magic, and POOF:  no more simulacrum.
  Problem is, another one could be made as quickly as the old one is destroyed.

  I'm afraid, that we are just going to have to live with 10 Anabstercorians, Hazens, etc. running around.
  Worse things have happened in the IR.


  Posted

  And Edena, in teh way I look at it you are missing 30 PL on my total PL. Should be 314..... if this is the delibirate missing of 30 PL, then I understand, but I most certainly have 30 PL more of active Formian troops at my disposal.

  REPLY

  Needless to say, as the LENGTH of this Post shows, I am whelmed.
  But I will examine your PL level, Forsaken One, and see if I made a mistake - I do make mistakes!

  - - -

  Posted by Alzem

  Serpenteye: 

  Alzem is back on the Prime, waiting for the Undead lord to attack as he will not attack first.
  As for Abas he is still in the Palace unless Edena says otherwise. (without his powers and no escape, just so he does not miss it) 
  Forsaken: I am with you on this one, mainly because I can not enter this race, due to restriction on my character. There can only be one of my character, otherwise that would be just wrong.

  REPLY

  The Simulacrum Arms Race stands as given.
  Anabstercorian is still on the field.

  It is the REAL Anabstercorian and the REAL Alzem who are fighting, not simulacrums.
  And if one of them dies, it is REAL death, and I am betting that the victor will ensure that NO magic will be able to raise the fallen.

  - - -

  Posted by Mr Draco

  Forsaken One: What would probably be easier would be to limit the total PL of all the simulcrums of a given player. Like 30PL worth for everybody, except Kaboom and Sollir who can have 60PL worth.

  REPLY:

  The Simulacrum Arms Race stands as is.

  - - -       

  Posted by Serpenteye

  I agree with Forsaken One about the simulacrums race, it is rather absurd. I'm in favour of getting rid of it. 
I'm sending the Champions of the Union of Oerth (half of my NPCs) and 10ppts of dragons to aid Alzem. They are hidden by 9th level invisibility, inscentabinity, inaudibility, in lifeforcedetectability and anti-divination and detection spells.

  REPLY:

  Unless a majority of the Players in the IR veto the Simulacrum Arms Race, I am keeping it.

  And in the case of Kaboom and Sollir, they are allowed their 50 simulacrums even if I do get rid of the Simulacrum Arms Race.

  - - -

  Posted

   Melf Darkblade isn`t even on Oerth, you aren`t all-powerful, Kalanyr.

  REPLY

  Kalanyr isn't all powerful, but he did come and snatch Melf's body back during the battle with the Shade.
  As a result, Melf is back with Alyx.

  - - -

  Posted

  I will teleport all NPCs of other powers that want to go and fight acererak or anabisterconan.

  REPLY 

  And so, Kaboom joins the Great Battle.

  - - -

  Posted by Forrester

  Not to interfere . . . but can't those with 10th level magic cancel any 9th level spell cast? 
  Including Wish? 
  Doesn't this mean that Kalanyr can make it very, very difficult for people to raise their uber-NPCs from the dead? 
  Just a thought. Maybe they'd have to cast a bunch of wishes at the same time -- think of the PL drain that might have on them, though . 

  REPLY

  Yes, a 10th level spell will cancel any 9th level spell.
  Yes, including Wish.
  Yes, it makes it very difficult indeed to raise the dead.

  - - -

  Posted

  Melkor- I know I'm not all powerful unless it involves cleaning up after mess of some kind I tend to have an effective -50 PL, but since Melf has by your words/posts been on Oerth cleaning him up is an option. You brought him there for the conference among other things.
  Edena-If 10th level magic could have made the Shadow Throne merge with the Plane of Shadows,can I merge it with the Positive Energy Plane instead? If so I do so. 
  My NPC's and PC's and Tarrasque all protected by mighty 10th level defences (Anti-Psionic Armour,Prismatic Armour, Beyond Foresight, Illithid Repulsion, Protection from Soul Draining,Protection from Necromancy,Protection from Elements(All)) and 10th level buffing magic (White Blade of Redemption (Like Black Blade of Disaster except instead of disintegration it causes an alignment change,Strength of the Titan,Dexterity of the Quickling,etc,) appear to aid in the fight against Acererak and Anabstericon. If their is time we buff the other people fighting Acererak and Anabstericon.

  REPLY:

  You are able to throw 10th level defensive and protective spells against all of the above, Kalanyr, for all of your PCs, NPCs, and all of your higher ranking forces.
  It was not Melkor's doing at all - not voluntarily - that caused Shadow Throne to merge with the Plane of Shadow.
  That was my ruling, and my doing.
  Not any spells per se, but the effect of the Shade being present in such force in the world.

  Shadow Throne disappeared, and the land returned to the Prime Material Plane, when the Shade were defeated.
  However, their poison remains in the land, which is the reason the central area of the Flanaess remains dead.

  - - -

  Posted

  Don`t worry, Forrester, other side will have 10th level magic next turn, and we shall demonstrate how it can be used to cause some serious havoc.

  REPLY:

  That is quite true.
  An unholy mess is going to occur on Turn 6.

  - - -

  Posted

  Kalanyr, all my NPC`s always have contingency teleport prepared, and I am sure Anabstecorian and Acerak also have it.

  REPLY:

  Contingency spells are a Mage's way of saying:  You can't kill me!

  However ...

  10th level magic can be used to override a Contingency or Chain Contingency spell, REVERSING IT, effectively causing the spell to fail.
  In which case, the mage does not get away, is not whisked to safety, does not dodge the attack, and is not saved.

  10th level magic can also counter 10th level magic, so a mage with 10th level magic and a contingency would be able to use his contingency even in the face of 10th level magic.

  - - -

  Posted

  Silver Phase, Khelarque Stonechoke, Obmi, Durgrim Dragonaxe, Kcyldyei Baelrun, Lenaurae Latriael, James Hale and Bobo all appear to assist in the fight against Anabstercorian and Acererack. 

  This is a PL 20 force. 

  I also don't like the idea of a simulcrum race.

  REPLY

  The Great Battle, just goes on getting bigger and bigger.  Festy Dog's hat is thrown in the ring now.

  I will not dismiss the Simulacrum Arms Race, unless a majority of players vote against it.

  In which case, Sollir and Kaboom still receive their simulacrums.
  But nobody else does.

  - - -

  Posted

  Thayadon, Heward, Gofban, Hilsir, Finea, Sadias, Silror, and Thayadon's Simulacrum (only PL 1 though) will join the fght on the side of Alzem. 
  This is a 15 PL Force.

  REPLY

  The great battle, just goes on becoming greater.
  Kaboom has sent more force to the battle.

  - - -

  Posted                                                                                      

  Heh Ace can eat someones soul without me being able to interfere and you think teleport will save you from someone who can use Dimension Lock on a huge area? (dreaming) 
  Though you are probably right since only bad guys can ever do anything of any use at all and they get really impressive things when they do too(when you get 10th level magic you will be far more powerful than me since you are a bad guy *sigh*).                                                                

  - - -

  Posted by Serpenteye:

  Kalanyr, why don't you cast a 10th level timestop effect, followed with all the 10th level buffing you want, then a 10th level dimensional anchor effect? That way, Acererak is trapped, and everybody attacking him is that much more powerful!

  Kalanyr Posted
  My force was buffed when they arrived, so it goes like this: 
  Dimensional Seal,Timefreeze,(Buff,Buff,Buff (our
allies), Summon,Summon,Summon,blast,blast,blast,etc
,Time Unfreezes), Lay waste to our foes.

  REPLY 

  Kalanyr has joined the Great Battle               

  - - -

  Posted by Melkor

  You are complaining Kalanyr!? Look at the Lists, and compare pl of mine, Anabstecorian, Acerak against Oerth Alliance and Dark Union(which don`t considered lost to Darkness for sure)! Bad guys really need some handicap!

  REPLY:

  Long ago (in this post) the good side outnumbered and outmatched the evil side.

  - - -

  Posted

  hmm, turns last for 2 threads right? 

  and edena hasn't shown up for a while (read: many pages). hmmm... 

  Well, the Union of Oerth will continue the construction of the base & city in Polaris. Once again, as a symbol of peace, we offer to let other factions establish fishing/port/mining outposts on our territoy (the continent of Polaris) of no more than 1 square mile in size, and our requirement of no military forces (police forces are ok) greater in number than 50 humanoids stands.

  REPLY:  

  And once again, Mr Draco, you are only able to deploy a force of 3 PL on Polaris on Turn 5.
  Your main force can be on the way, by ship, though, to arrive there on Turn 6.

  - - -

  Posted by Kalanyr

  Handicap,Smandicap, we worked for what we have same as you and we didn't get a "Return from semi-annihilation" ticket either. Of course I'm complaining.The fact everyone and their little dog can do better than I can without 10th level magic is really annoying. It will get worse when you get it and can then one up me on an even grander scale. 

  Edit-Judging by the !? you've been spending a lot of time reading UK's posts. 

  - - -

  Posted

  29 PL (dragons and N/PC's) moves in to help Alzem.

  REPLY

  Uvenelie joins the Great Battle.

  - - -

  Posted:

  Kalanyr, what you percieve as your weakness isn't really due to what you're stating. Look at it this way: us "good guys" have all those nasty moral and ethical obligations to deal with, while the "bad guys" don't care about ethics or morals. Therefore, they are naturally more powerful. So, the only way the "good guys" can win is by banding together. After all, the shade poisoning was really powerful, especially considering they didn't have 10th level magic at the time. Now, consider what would happen if a "good" faction would do that. Well, the "good" factions can't because of all those nasty moral and ethical obligations...

  REPLY

  None

  - - -

  Posted by Forrester:


  I have to agree with Kalanyr. People have been throwing around a *lot* of 10th level magical-strength effects lately. 
  Well, Kalanyr, you know what? It's time to tell Edena that you're going to start countering them. Strut your stuff. Be insistent. It's the only way you're going to make this work. 

  PS -- I can't help but be amused at the fact that somehow, Talos is going to miraculously get 10th level magic after being completely and totally wiped out the turn previous. And, of course, he's completely hidden so that no one can find him or disturb his research. 
  Someone mentioned that the bad guys seem to have "Fast Healing: 250". Who can disagree? 

  REPLY:

  That's how it is, folks.

  - - -

  Posted

  Forrester, yeah, that "fast healing: 250" is a factor too. But without it, the IR would end really fast, and who wants that?

  REPLY:

  Indeed.

  - - -

  Posted by Kaboom

  Edena is trying to keep the IR going. 
  So, if the bad guys beat us, we will be able to heal fast to.

  REPLY

  I think the good side, as well as the bad side, can take a pounding, yes, and survive it.

  - - -

  Posted by Forrester

  Also can't help but be amused at the fact that Melkor's magical research somehow wasn't stopped by being completely annihilated last turn. I mean, I think his magical 10th level thingee rose last turn, even though all but 5PL of his forces died. 
  Yeah, it'd be a short IR without the bad guys. But when the bad guys get themselves killed off early -- well, shouldn't they be at least SLOWED DOWN a little? 
  Take Anabstercorian. He's a bad guy. But somehow he managed to stay alive. Melkor was wiped out completely. 
  And guess who gets 10th level magic next turn? 

  Not that I want Anab getting 10th level magic . I don't think that's something any of us want to see. But you get my gist. 

  OH -- by the way, when the Red Death comes, I think you'll all have enough to worry about, without Melkor and company. But enough about that.

  REPLY

  What are you complaining about, Forrester?
  You're safe and sound on Toril.
  The Red Death won't get to you, because of the Angels.

  - - -

  Posted by Mr Draco

  True, maybe edena should consider slowing Melkor's magical research, as most of his researchers died last turn, and probably took their knowledge with them. 

  REPLY

  Actually no.
  Melkor is in better shape than you think him to be.
  The Shade knew they were outmatched, back on Turns 3 and 4, and they evacuated their people and made contingencies.
  So, although they were knocked down, they were not knocked out.
  And yes, they seem to have a Secret Redoubt, but then ... so does everyone.

  - - -

  Posted


  - - - Fast Healing or complete invisibility to scrying I could live with,that they get both is annoying. Its handing them whatever they **** well want on a silver platter. Just give em 11th level magic and nukes and be done with it.

  REPLY:

  If you think the IR is overpowered now, wait a couple of Turns longer.      

  - - -

  Posted by Darkness

  Edena: 

  Forrester, Kalanyr and Mr. Draco are right; it's unrealistic and unfair if Melkor gets all this despite taking such huge losses. 

  REPLY:  

  My ruling concerning Melkor stands.
  If you want to get rid of Melkor, you will have to continue the fight, and win it.
  Which you can do.

  Now, I am making a ruling concerning the Great Battle NOW.

  Acererak and Anabstercorian are defeated.
  The combined armies of Acererak, Anabstercorian, and Melkor are defeated and badly damaged (a loss of 1/2 of their PL.)
  They are forced to flee to their Secret Redoubts, disappearing into thin air.

  Alzem successfully tears the Staff of Ancient Penumbra from Anabstercorian's hands, and the Staff is now in his possession.
  (It was that, or Anabstercorian's life, Anabstercorian.  Pick one or the other.)

  Acererak and Anabstercorian are forced to flee the battle, and were it not for their Secret Redoubts, they would have both been killed.

  The combined forces of Alzem, Black Omega, Creamsteak, Dagger, Darkness, Mr Draco, Festy Dog, Kalanyr with his 10th level magic, Serpenteye, Uvenelei, and Williams, and all their helpers simply proves to be overwhelming.
  The forces allied with Alzem lose almost no PL, for the battle turned into a rout, a slaughter, in which the forces of Acererak and his allies who got away did so only because that had Secret Redoubts to go to and hide in.

  This post and the ones prior to it took me 3 straight hours of work to produce.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Now that I have dealt with all the posts from the previous thread, I can now deal with your e-mails.
  Until I am done, observe the following:

  Do not post questions to me on the board.

  Do not e-mail me.

  Do not reply to any e-mails I send you.

  When I am done, I will give you the go-ahead to reply to my e-mails.
  Once I am satisified with all the replies, and matters are straight, I will resume Turn 5.


----------



## Mr. Draco

no problem edena.


----------



## kaboom

How many Magicbane Bats are there now?

Mr. Draco, if I can have a 10 mile x 20 mile area in the new continent, I'll move as many troops as you want to it.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, ignore this post until you finish with the emails.

Actually Kaboom, I won't need your services, you can still have a 1 square mile land for your settlement.

As edena posted on page 3 of the thread "(IR) IR Interlude, Turn 4 to Turn 5" in his post at 12:30AM on 3-12-2002, "Also, you will gain a force that can strike anywhere in the world, during the Turn - dragons are fast fliers!)"

And since i posted that the 15PL sent there was composed of Gem Dragons, (besides the member of Kas' elite guard, who returned there after the giant battle), there should be no problem with my moving those 15PL there.

More troops will have to wait, true, but those 15PL are there now.

[edit]- Kaboom, i'll give you a 10 x 10 mile area if you'll ferry 10PL worth of other troops there this turn.  But the restriction on no military forces (police are ok) still applies.

Black Omega- I thought you were ok with us claiming Polaria and you were setting up your settlement.  In case the situation is otherwise, i'll give you 10x10 mile area instead of the 1x1, because you were one of the first to the continent, so long as you don't contest it. k?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hrm, awaiting your reply to that scouting Creamsteak, although taking lands wouldn't be the friendly thing to do


----------



## Serpenteye

> How many Magicbane Bats are there now?




Interesting... antimagical bats.
_____

Creamsteak, the Union of Oerth is still allied with Sollir. Just thought you should know


----------



## kaboom

Mr. Draco, I accept your offer.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Nice dealing with you kaboom.


----------



## kaboom

You too.


----------



## zouron

edena:
me playign vecna? think not LOL I think I rather failed the one time I have taken hios place ever (you remember as you were the player). And again doesn't help much when I only know a fraction of what is posted hehe really just read everything from ym last post to now and have no idea what half was (read rather fast hehe). Besides to use an expression from PvP online comic, I am more of the Passive Aggressive side of the force.


uh uh uh! I contest the claim of polaria *snickers* just kidding not a part of the IR actively hehe.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, my forces DIDN`T take part in the great battle, I never said I am sending anyone there!


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ (As much as you can, anyways)*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  Now, I am making a ruling concerning the Great Battle NOW.
> 
> Acererak and Anabstercorian are defeated.
> The combined armies of Acererak, Anabstercorian, and Melkor are defeated and badly damaged (a loss of 1/2 of their PL.)
> They are forced to flee to their Secret Redoubts, disappearing into thin air.
> 
> Alzem successfully tears the Staff of Ancient Penumbra from Anabstercorian's hands, and the Staff is now in his possession.
> (It was that, or Anabstercorian's life, Anabstercorian.  Pick one or the other.)
> 
> Acererak and Anabstercorian are forced to flee the battle, and were it not for their Secret Redoubts, they would have both been killed.
> B]*



*Oh come ON. I can handle an anticlimax, but this is arbitrarily simplistic. So we both just stood there as half the world AND THEIR ARMIES miraculously gate in and start pounding on us? So nobody, anywhere can be attacked at all without immediately facing the whole planet?

The hell we did. The *first* thing we did was lock down the area for anyone trying to teleport in. The only person who could probably even join the fight is Kalanyr, IF he even learned of it. Our contingencies would be set to getouttathere when our Foresights catch the very first whiff of an echo of a trace of a shadow of 10th level magic. Can he cancel them out from across the continent? This was a rapid strike, in and out, by two entities comprising 49PL (I don't remember bringing any armies? Those were only for the attacks on the settlements and even then were just a couple of wyrms). I am under the impression you regarded this as a full-scale attack on all of Alzem's holdings. I can understand some amount of finesse getting lost through the frightful deluge in posts, but this is a drastic misinterpretation of the events.

Make that 68 in intelligence work for me, Edena, the above makes us both look like a pair of 2-dollar toy robots stuck on 'forward'. And I'm not being ungraceful... If we had actually allowed ourselves to be put in a situation where we could be ambushed like that, I would accept all of it and a kick in the head, but we simply didn't.*


----------



## Kalanyr

Ok, then looks like I go back to my original battle plan regarding the catastrophe.

Serpenteye-If you wish the people healed and red goo removed you will have to put up with some preaching.If you request they tone it down a bit they will but clerics being clerics they'll preach abit no matter what

After this restarts
Edena- I am looking into what caused the +1/+1 in my troops despite a lack of physical mutation, have their magical powers increased,has their skin become tougher,etc.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, what 1/2th of pl do I, Anabstecorian and Maudlin lose? I didn`t participate, and others didn`t sent any huge army to battle!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am tired.
  I have just gotten through SIX STRAIGHT HOURS of work, dealing with your Posts and E-Mails.

  Only to find an avalanche of questions, protests, some accusations, and general mayhem which everyone expects me to quantify, qualify, and repair, all at once, immediately (if not yesterday, or last week, and I'm not joking.)

  It is impossible.

  I cannot do what you are asking of me.

  I do not think that the entire company of WOTC, could do what is being asked of me.

  Therefore, I am changing the way the IR works.

  In no way is any of this intended as an attack on any of you.
  I am doing this, because this is the only way I know of - within all of my gaming experience - to make what you are asking of me possible, even on a limited basis, for me to actually do.

  Please observe some new Rules:

  - Post all questions to the board.  If I can answer them, I will, either by posting or by e-mail.
  - Post all open actions to the board.
  - Post all secret actions to the board, and demand people not metagame.
  - Post all complaints to me (or about me) on the board.

  - Do not e-mail me.  Let this IR be entirely on the boards, and not in my e-mail folder (where a greater part of it has been, so far.)

  - I will e-mail you.  When I do, feel free to reply to my e-mails.

  The e-mail rule is not intended as a snub.
  It is intended as self-preservation, self-survival.
  I simply cannot continue to answer over 100 e-mails a day, every day, many of which demand long and complicated answers.

  I will post the Roster for Turn 6.
  After that point, this IR is going Freeform.

  For there is no set of rules that has ever been written, that can hope to handle the situation that is evolving in this IR.
  Certainly not my improvised rules.

  - - -

  I declare Turn 5 restarted.  The time-out is over.
  At the end of this thread, Turn 5 ends, and the Interlude begins.


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  I will post the Roster for Turn 6.
> After that point, this IR is going Freeform.
> *




*clap clap clap*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Edena here, again.

  In my exhaustion and being whelmed, perhaps I come off wrong.

  Let me restate the rule about e-mails.


  I consider you all friends.
  You've been with me and supported me through this whole thing.

  If you want to e-mail me casually, please feel free to do so.
  If you want to e-mail me, even, about the generalities of the IR, feel free to do so.

  What is overwhelming me are the e-mails with instructions, actions, secret actions, questions, plots, requests for changes in rulings, etc.

  I would greatly like to be able to continue to answer all your e-mails.
  I love all your secret plotting, and I love how this is going.
  However, I cannot handle the pressure, and I do not have the time.
  I simply, cannot do it.
  It is impossible.

  We did the first and second IRs without any rules at all, and without even Turns, and people had fun.
  We still have Turns, so that the IR won't run away from everyone.
  We can still have fun.

  I am not leaving or quitting.
  I am not breaking my promise to stick with this.
  In fact, I am doing what is necessary to keep my promise.
  Only by doing what I have done, and by instituting the rules I have instituted, can I hope to continue Moderating.

  Much less have fun.
  I wish to have fun in my own IR!

  And I see a lot of you becoming bored.
  I would think so - you must wait endlessly while I frantically try to arbitrate endless debates concerning the rules.
  This simply will not do.

  And so, I will post your Rosters for Turn 6, and then we are going freeform.

  And the action, will be here on the boards (in your face, as it were), right where it ought to be.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Kalanyr

Thank you for all your hard work Edena, we all appreciate it.


Super Secret stuff that you do not know unless you are Edena

We are researching battle suits based mainly on magic and partially on tech.

And since I can steal a good idea when I see one and kaboom suggested it to me I will mass produce those magic bane bats for him if he wants.

My simulcra will not use the 6th level spell but a 10th level version that is a modified version of clone allowing multiple clones at once.

And since Alzem doesn't need my goeograpy change I'll start putting that big volcano out.

/end secret stuff

Gnomeworks- An emissary is sent to you to look into adding positive energy effects to nukes as well as some Radiation Clean up effects for afterwards.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

In the new spirit of things ...

  The undead of the Union of Oerth may be undead, but they are not fools.
  They revolt, before they can be herded into those places selected for their destruction.

  Although a greater part of them are destroyed on the run, many of the most powerful manage to escape, and go into hiding all over the Flanaess.

  The good undead of the Baklunish Confederation refuse to be resurrected.
  It is not because they are unaware of the menace of Acererak:  they are.
  They inherently just do not wish to return to life.

  Seeing that Acererak is going to achieve Apotheosis, they all go into slumber, and allow the Baklunish to freeze them into suspended animation, or otherwise magically neutralized, so that they cannot be awakened, for good or ill.
  They inform the Baklunish they will return when the threat of Acererak is ended.
  They do not wish to be used as tools of Acererak to destroy their own people, so this is their answer.


----------



## Kalanyr

If my undead also do not wish to be returned to life we will use the same solution as the Baklunish.

Are PC's subject to Ace's complete dominion? If so some people are really really in a lot of trouble, Festy for one.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Everyone in play, may choose to keep their Secret Redoubt (you know, the place nobody can scry, and your secret help?) a secret.
  Or they may reveal it.  It is up to them.
  If they reveal it, I think some players are in for a shock.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

PCs are not subject to Anabstercorian's domination.
  All the NPCs, are.
  Along with everyone else.

  As the Eternal Empire found out the hard way.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Your spell works, Kalanyr.

  You may now produce as many Kalanyrs (or anyone else) as you wish.

  10th level magic, can do that kind of thing.

  I must assume that when everyone gets 10th level magic, we will have hundreds of Anabstercorians, Acereraks, Hazens, Shyntaras, Kalanyrs, and all the others running around.

  - - -

  The suits need more technological knowhow.
  You need to consult with GnomeWorks.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, what did the red goo have for a effect on my formians?



and I'll post the mail here then.






<<> Is what it said. So no attack, just clearing out everything in a...
> 500 mile radius? Everything that lives. And I talked to Festy and he
> just gets out of the way with what scouts,spies living stuff he has
> there.
>
> I'm exterminating everything from worms and bugs to the random
> renegade dragon.
>
> I want a buffer zone and no scouts. It's quite easy to know when
> someone isn't with you when you are hivemind linked. If he isn't
> directed by the same Myrad or Queen and you can't share his senses he
> isn't one of yours.. EXTERMINATE!! 
>
> So no great offensive actions. Just sweeping the area since noone is
> there in force anyway. (that I know of).
>
> _____________________________________________________________________
>
> How did my raid of the lortmills go? Or does it take IC time and you
> will let me know when it happens? (Still hoping for a nuke or
> antimatter bomb that didn't go off or just a left behind one or some
> other toys  )
>
The force to the godspires are just a few hudner of th (new ) Formians. (the you know what I and you did with them kind). They will just move in pairs to map the
> godspires. There are just a few hundred there. They won't kill any
> large forces but again if they encounter single or little bunched up
> others. They will kill them, no witnesses, just like they can be
> outrunned. A pair of new formians should be on top and over a few
> humans, like 5 level 1 warriors or mages.
>
> So we are mapping everything, avoiding great forces and killing their
> scouts and small raiding parties.
>
> _____________________________________________________________________
>
> I'm sending scouts to the new continents. Are there underdarks there?
> So yes what does there live? Anything worth mensioning in PL?>>


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I will now post this publicly:

  The Formians (Forsaken One) have been very extensively using and researching Red Goo and Red Steel from their Secret Redoubt.

  With that and help from an artifact, they have accomplished much.

  Their shells have the hardness of Red Steel.
  They have created the equivalent of Powered Assault Armor (self-mobile magically powered Red Steel suits of massive weight and thickness, full body.)
  They have mounted heavy assault weapons and even cannons on these suits.

  They have learned how to Screech.
  This Screech destroys enemies for hundreds of yards, and shatters everything, including, but not limited to, trees, bushes, grass, homes, stone buildings, hills, mountains, armored men, and anything else not as hard as steel or harder.
  An army of Formians Screeching could blast a pass through the Hellfurnaces in one day.
  They could obliterate a battlefield's worth of men in minutes.


----------



## Black Omega

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Black Omega- I thought you were ok with us claiming Polaria and you were setting up your settlement.  In case the situation is otherwise, i'll give you 10x10 mile area instead of the 1x1, because you were one of the first to the continent, so long as you don't contest it. k? *




Oi, Mr Draco!

I'm pretty sure a misunderstanding came from my initial posting on Polaris since it was pretty unclear to me at the time if the area was claimed.   The Coalition of Light and Shadow is not claiming Polaris.  From the sound of it, you have no objection to us exploring the continent so here's a further proposal.  We'll expand the settlement a little and in areas where natural resources are found (iron, whatever) by the fae, we'd likew permission to set upmining camps.  The land is still quite yours and some mututally agreeable rate of taxation is quite reasonable.  You'll make money off the deal without having to put anything into it, I'm very sure you'll find spots ofyour own to stripmine of whatever. And it's a chance to further understanding between our realms through commerce and cooperation.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- I meant Acererak after he ascends, can he control Undead PCs ?.

Since that worked we'll go to work mass producing Kalanyr's and my other NPC's.

Gnomeworks-That emissary I sent will talk to you about those suits while he's there.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Incidentally, unless he is contested, Forsaken One now controls the Godspires.
  He sent a sizeable force of his Formians there.

  There are two other Powers with contingents in the Godspires.
  The forces run by Tokiwong and those run by Creamsteak.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Acererak won't be able to control PC undead.

  (The Moderator goes offline for now.  Darkness, when this thread reaches 200 posts, Turn 5 is over.)


----------



## Kalanyr

Mass Production of PC's and NPC's will be limited when they reach 360PL a turn (I'm in this to cancel out certain Evil Guys not to take over the world with clones.)

Is Melkor's Avatar subject to this 10th level cloning? Cuz if so everything is going to Hades in a hand basket. If it is I'm not putting in place the above limit on cloning,  I may as well give myself a lead.


----------



## Festy_Dog

_OOC:- Even though Silver is immune to Acererak's control of undead I feel the need to post this anyway._

The grey marble table sits solemnly in the center of the Hellfurnace conference room. Bobo and Kcyldyei are also there, thanks to the efforts of Silver's old friend Kalanyr. Silver looks up at the others, something is weighing heavily upon him.

Silver Phase stands up and says, "I have taken precautions, in case the situation arises that Acererak gains control of all undead on Oerth. Obviously, I did not come up with a plan because then I would be able to counter it. I left Khelarque in charge of getting rid of me should it be required, he will now brief you and then I will return and we can continue with our war council."

Silver stands up and quietly leaves. Once his presence has gone Khelarque stands up and distributes each member of the party present a couple of sheets of paper.

"On these is the procedure we shall perform in the case of Silver Phase coming under the control of Acererak. I've known Silver for more than a century, so I can assure you that this is what he'd never expect. Learn it here, then I'll destroy it irrepairably," he tells them.

                                   *30 minutes later*

Silver re-enters, and calmly sits in his chair. Its a tall darkwood chair, inset with an abundance of tiny gems creating the image of a set of vampire fangs.

"Well," Silver says, a tone of sadness in his voice, "Lets cover our other issues..............."


----------



## Kalanyr

If Festy_Dog's NPC's weren't resurrected by me before by oversight they are now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

END OF TURN 5.


----------



## Black Omega

> The people of AnaKeris are very friendly to your people, Black Omega. Since you are trying so hard to be friendly back, something of a true friendship begins to take hold. Something approaching real trust is occurring. The people of AnaKeris are awed and thrilled by the Faerie in any case.   The people of the Eternal Empire send out an emissary stating they wish no hostilities, will leave Oerth as soon as they can, and will fight only if they are attacked. Nobody on AnaKeris knows anything about Red Goo. The Red Goo has not reached AnaKeris yet.



Well, that's some good news.  Keep onworking at deepening ties with AnaKeris, send over gifts..Wiliam isn't the only one with fine wine.  And invite a delegation of the Ana Karis to visit Vesve.  Good news that they've not enountered the red goo or steel.  I know they might be offered it, so at least they have the 411 now and what they'd be dealing with.  And a hearty 'Bye' to the Eternal Empire.  We're content to let them go in peace.  I'm sure the AraKeris can find some use for that fortified base is anything it left behind.  The fae present willcheck out the base one the EE leaves, for anything interesting as well.



> Unfortunately, it is not possible to stamp out the Cult of Loviatar - especially with the change in the human race being caused by the metamorphose.



I guess that was inevitable...the worship of Loviatar works hand in hand with the effects of the red goo.   I imagine these cults are digging in even deeper in other areas where the red goo is having a stronger effect.  So we'll let other governments we're friendlywith know what's up with these cults.

And hey, Kal!  If Hope Island already has that Mythal thing covered and you still want to build one...give us a call.


----------



## Darkness

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Acererak won't be able to control PC undead.
> 
> (The Moderator goes offline for now.  Darkness, when this thread reaches 200 posts, Turn 5 is over.) *



Got it.


----------



## Darkness

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *END OF TURN 5. *



Got _that_, too. Heh. Plus, I am confused now...  But I think I should leave thread open until it reaches 200 posts (if not, please tell me).


----------

